# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do licytacji  :smile: 
Aukcja trwa do 17.12 (czwartek) do godziny 22:00 !! 

*PRACE DZIECI - TUTAJ!!!*

*Stan licytacji -* *4600 zł* *

------------------------FILM DLA WAS--------------
Pewien Święty Mikołaj marzył o własnym domu. My na Forum Muratora wiemy, że marzenia są po to, by im służyć. 
Kochani Forumowicze, ten film powstał z myślą o Was...
Film TUTAJ 
-----------------------------------------------------------

1. Świecznik: Cicha noc -* *Edzia 40zł**
2. Świecznik: Zupełnie w starym stylu -* *Żelka 50zł**
3. Świecznik: Ostro-krzew -* * Stary 60zł**
4  Świecznik: Jarzębiak -* *bpis 50zł**
5. Świecznik: Na okrągło cynamon -* *boguslaw 80zł**

6. Kaseta: Cassete de cycliste -* *Yeti- 105zł**
7. Segregator do akt: Madame Buterfly -** Prababka 70zł**
8. Pan Łos. Cena wywoławcza* *kamyk68 25zł**
9. Komódka mała - moniss 70zł
10.Komódka duża-**  monissi 70zł**
11.Choinka: Czapka Gandalfa -* *Żelka 100zł**

12. Bombka: Koronkowa robota.* *kontradmirał86 60 zł**
13. Bombka: Wielka SZ. -** Prababka 40zł**
14. Bombka: Niezła szycha -* * boguslaw 50zł**
15. Bombka: Szykuj swoje skarpety -* *tereska77 - 45zł**
16. Bombka: Teraz jedzie do Ciebie.* *tereska77** - 50zł**
17. Bombka: Bałwansyty -* *bpis - 30zł**
18. Bombka: List do M. -* *tereska77 - 70zł**
19. Bombka: Za-spana -* *TAR 35z**ł 
20. Bombka: Tuczony bałwan -* *Edyta M 65 zł**
21. Bombka: Świat bez dziewczynki z zapałkami.  * *kendra 40zł**

22. Kartka nr 1. -* *Stary 30 zł**
23. Kartka nr 2 -** moniha - 100 zł**
24. Kartka nr 3 -* *kontradmirał86 20 zł**
25. Kartka nr 4-* *RobsonC -100zł**
26. Kartka nr 5. -* *greengaz 40 zł**
27. Kartka nr 6 -* *finlandia 50 zł**
28. Kartka nr 7 -* *Amtla- 20zł**
29. Kartka nr 8 -* *Edyta M 15zł**
30. Kartka nr 9 -* *EdytaM - 20zł**
31. Kartka nr 10* *- Ansi 20zł**
32. Kartka nr 11 -* * Amtla - 20 zł**
33. Kartka nr 12. Kontradmirał86 - 20zł

34. Anioł Anety. kendra - 40 zł
35. Choinka: Oranżetka -* * Edyta M 50zł**
36. Choinka: Spichlerz wiewiórek -* *Edyta M 200zł**
37. Choinka: Trawą byłam -* *EdytaM 100zł**
38. Choinka: ...Z mchu i paproci -* * Edyta M 70zł**
39. Wieniec: Sangria -* *TAR 50 zł**
40. Wieniec: Z-platyna. bpis 40zł

41. Świecznik: Rumieniec - boguslaw 75 zł
42. Świecznik: ..A ja durszlakiem -* *Ansi 30 zł**
43. Świecznik: Byłem przetakiem.* *boguslaw - 75 zł**

44. Wielkie serce "Starego Ryja", bez fantu i z pozdrowieniami: * *- Anonimowy "Stary Ryj"**150zł + kjuta 150zł

**45. Butelka wina z czarnej porzeczki, doskonałe w smaku, własnej roboty, by Arnika - kontradmirał86 100 zł*
*
46. LUNCHBOX - Spider - Man od EdytyM -** Edzia - 40 zł*
*47. Zegarek LCD - FROZEN od EdytyM - Edzia - 30 zł
48. Zegarek LCD z Ksiezniczkami FROZEN - Edzia - 30 zł
49. LUNCHBOX - Zolwie NINJA  -  kamyk68 - 30 zł*

*50. MARZENIA dzieciaków o zimowisku - cena wywoławcza - 10 zł jedno -*ziuta62* -* 20 marzeń* -200 zł +* boguslaw - 39 marzeń*-390 zł +* EdytaM - 5 marzeń* -50 zł +* Redakcja - 5 marzeń* -50 zł+* RobsonC - 10 marzeń* -100zł* + Stary - 4 marzenia* -40 zł*
 + Romana101 - 3 marzenia -*30zł* + Edzia - 5 marzeń* -50 zł* + kontradmirał86 - 5 marzeń -*50 zł +* RD2011 - 5 marzeń -*50 zł +* amalfi 10 marzeń -*100zł* + eniu - 15 marzeń -*150 zł* + TAR - 5 marzeń* - 50 zł* + Kendra -2 marzenia - *20 zł*

*51. Cudownej urody serwetka Prababki szara wraz z gratisami* -*kontradmirał86 100zł
**52. Cudownej urody serwetka Prababki beżowa 22cm-bogusław - 50zł-
53. Cudownej urody serwetka Prababki brazowo-ruda 22cm- bogusław - 50zł -**

54. Pudełko przepysznych czekoladek od Mirasowych Księżniczek -* *kontradmirał86 - 150zł**


DANE DO WPŁAT:
*
STP "Stara 4"
00-231 warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont


*Dodatkowo po aukcji dodali od siebie:*
1. finlandia za 2 marzenia - 20zł
2. Miras12, 10 marzeń - 100zł
3. EZS, 6 marzeń - 60zł
4. Andrzej Wilhelmi, 5 marzeń - 50zł

----------


## Żelka

Witam! Poproszę świecznik w starym stylu za 30zł.

----------


## Greengaz

A ja kartkę nr 5 - 20 zł.

Pozdr.

----------


## coulignon

świecznik rumieniec - 30 zł.  :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

Start jak zawsze udany. 
Czy możemy, jak zwykle prosić o pomoc w prowadzeniu aukcji? Z góry dziękujemy. Chętnym damy uprawnienia.

----------


## anSi

Kartka nr 1 za 10 złotych  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Witam wszystkich  :big grin: 

Ja poprosze :
Choinke : Spichlerz wiewiorek za 50 zl.
Bombki : Nr. 4 Tuczony Balwan za 50 zl. i  Nr. 2 Listy do M za 50 zl.

----------


## TAR

wieniec sangria - 20 zl

----------


## anSi

260 już jest  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* 

Poprosze o poprawke licytowalam Tuczonego a nie Sytego balwanka  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Już się robi  :smile:  Tuczony to tuczony  :smile:  A sytego nikt nie chce?

----------


## Edyta M

Moze pozniej anSi  :wink:  , przeciez dopiero zaczynamy ....

----------


## Agduś

"Na okrągło cynamon" poproszę. Wygląda świetnie, brzmi kusząco - nie oprę się jego urokowi. Za 20 zł na początek.

----------


## anSi

Cynamon dla Agduś - bardzo proszę  :smile: 

*I 280 złotówek w mikołajowej skarpecie radośnie brzęczy... Dorzucamy kolejne?*

----------


## anSi

Kochani - cel - jak zwykle- szczytny. Okazja - niezwykła - bo jubileuszowa. Dziesiąty już raz licytujemy na tym forum dla podopiecznych Ogniska Marymont. Idą święta - otwórzmy więc  portfele i serca.

----------


## anSi

No,  hello, nikt? nic?

----------


## Agduś

Wiele osób pewnie korzysta z szybkiego menu i subskrypcji (jak ja), omijając pierwszą stronę forum. W efekcie nie widzą informacji o aukcji. Myślę, że wiadomość na prive od Redakcji do wszystkich przygna tu większe tłumy.

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo* wyślesz priva o aukcji do wszystkich użytkowników forum. Baaardzo proszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kartka nr 6 za 10 zł i za-sypana za 10 zł  :smile: 

Kochani i tym magicznym sposobem 300 pln w pierwszym dniu licytacji już jest. A licytacja niezwykła, bo jubileuszowa. Przyniesie szczęście każdemu licytującemu  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

Jak załatwić płatność z US ? (karta kredytowa, może gotówka na adres redakcji ?)

----------


## Yeti

Poproszę:
nr 6. Kaseta: Cassete de cycliste - 20 zł.
nr 9: Komódka mała - 20 zł.

----------


## Arnika

Witam
Czy można dorzucić wino z czarnej porzeczki do aukcji? Tegoroczne wyszło suuuper  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Arniko,* jasne, że można dorzucić - wszystko dla dzieciaków  :smile: 

*Chefie* - a płatność PayPal? Z USA to działa? Diewczyny zza granicy w czasie ostatniej aukcji tak sobie właśnie chyba radziły. A może ktoś z forowiczów wie i pomoże?

*Yeti* - załatwione  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Na dobry początek dnia 340 złotóweczek brzęczy radośnie w Mikołajowej skarpecie. Ale miejsca w niej jeszcze duuuużo. Dorzucamy???

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam,
Koronkową robotę za 35zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Oczywiście, wyślemy pw. Dziękujemy za dobry start

----------


## anSi

*Kontradmirał* - koronkowa ma być za 30 czy za 35? Wysłały się trzy wiadomości z dwiema różnymi cenami  :smile:  Zaznaczyłam za 30, ale jakby co - zmienię  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> *Kontradmirał* - koronkowa ma być za 30 czy za 35? Wysłały się trzy wiadomości z dwiema różnymi cenami


Za 35zł  :Smile: 
Coś mi forum szwankuje.
Najpierw się nie wysłało a teraz nie mogę edytować (usunąć)

----------


## anSi

> Oczywiście, wyślemy pw. Dziękujemy za dobry start


*REDAKCJO*, proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie Chefa, jak poradzić sobie z przelewem z USA  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Za 35zł 
> Coś mi forum szwankuje.
> Najpierw się nie wysłało a teraz nie mogę edytować (usunąć)


OKI - jest 35  :smile:  Po raz pierwszy

*Arniko -* dawaj z tym winem, chętni na niego już pewnie w kolejce  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ho, ho, ho - już *375*  :smile:  A do południa daleko. To będzie dooobry dzień. Tak myślę  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Za 35zł 
> Coś mi forum szwankuje.
> Najpierw się nie wysłało a teraz nie mogę edytować (usunąć)


W końcu udało się usunąć zamieszanie  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

Przyszłam w samą porę  :smile:  fanty jak zwykle przecudne!! chciałoby się wszystkie  :big grin: 
na początek prosze :
6. kasetka - 30
7. Segregator -20
10. komódka - 30
39 - Sangria - 30

----------


## anSi

*kendro* - o jakże miły to początek  :wink:  Wszystko Twoje  :smile: Tymczasem  :smile:

----------


## TAR

nr 4 Jarzębiak - 15
nr 11 Czapka Gandalfa - 15
nr 36 Spichlerz wiewiórek -  60
nr 37 Trawa byłam - 15
nr 39 Sangria - 50

i niech ktos w koncu naprawi otwieranie zdjec  :wink:

----------


## Chef Paul

> *REDAKCJO*, proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie Chefa, jak poradzić sobie z przelewem z USA


Właśnie ... PayPal nie używam  :sad:

----------


## Żelka

O,* Kendra* jest!! Kendro a dasz rady pomóc w prowadzeniu aukcji, nie możemy naszą *anS*i samą zostawić z taką pracą.  :no: 

W razie czego ja jestem, proszę *Redakcję* bym też mogła pomagać, ale przydał by się jeszcze ktoś. 

*anSi* do kiedy dziś jesteś obecna?

----------


## Żelka

> i niech ktos w koncu naprawi otwieranie zdjec


Popieram, bo ja mojego fanta na pół ślepo wybierałam (jeszcze nie mam nowych okularów) wedle nazwy.  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

Żelka - no pewnie że pomogę jeśli mogę  :smile:  
Do kiedy trwa licytacja ? :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Pierwsze 24 godziny i taki piękny wynik już mamy  :smile:   :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

Super *Kendra,* wielka jesteś!  :hug:  *Prosimy Redakcję o możliwość prowadzenia dla Kendry!* 
Nie wiem do kiedy, za zwyczaj było 2 tygodnie. 
*
Kochani czy mogę Was prosić* abyście pisali też numery pod którym fanty się znajdują? Ułatwi nam to pracę, zwłaszcza pewnej starszej pani o za słabych okularach, hehehe.  :wink: 
wiem, wiem można ctrl+ zrobić ale mimo to, szybciej po numerach znaleźć.

----------


## Kendra

mamy 2x lp 13 na liście  :smile: 
i wychodzi mi 520zł   :wink:

----------


## JAGODA 51

4.  Świecznik: Ostro-krzew 30 zł.
13. Bombka: Niezła szycha 3ozł.
Zeluś dzięki za wiadomość.

----------


## Żelka

*Kendra,* co mamy 2x, ja nie kumam, wybacz ale od 1 w nocy dziś mam dyżur.  :smile: 

*Jadziu Kochana*, nie ma za co, ja po prostu wysyłam tym, za których wiem, że jeśli tylko będą mogli, to się pojawią.  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Żelko mamy dwa razy pozycję 13 na liście - nie ma 14  :hug: 
jak dostanę uprawnienia mogę siedzieć od pon-pt od 7-15  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

A już byłam i skumałam, i faktycznie źle policzyłam bo było jak Ty napisałaś. pilnuje mnie, pilnuj.  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Spichlerz wiewiorek  80 zl.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, wyrwałaś *Tarci*! Ciekawe na jak długo, bo jak znam Tarcie, to czuwa, czuwa.., aaa....  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

Żelciu tyle pięknych ozdób, że trudno się zdecydować  :smile:  ale faktycznie czujnym trzeba być  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani, cuda tu się dzieją na tym forum, co aukcja to Ludzie pięknie mnie zaskakują!
*
Mamy prośbę by dopisać do kwoty 150zł, tak po prostu, bez fantu, i *prośba do naszej Redakcji o podanie konta* na które można tą kwotę przelać.
*
No i pozdrowienia macie Wszyscy od "Starego Ryja" który nie chciał się ujawniać!!!*  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug: 

*No i tym pięknym Staroryjowskim sposobem, mamy na koncie 750zł!!!*

----------


## Żelka

> Żelciu *tyle pięknych ozdób*, że trudno się zdecydować  ale faktycznie czujnym trzeba być



Pięknych, pięknych i z takim samym wielkim sercem jak Wasze serca , Wszystkich Was, co nieustannie na aukcjach pomagacie, wspieracie, sił Ludziom do życia dodajecie......zrobione!!!  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

Żelko cudowne wieści! Dziękujemy Anonimowemu Darczyńcy z Wielkim Sercem  :smile:  !
Fanty są z roku na rok coraz piękniejsze. Bardzo ciężko coś wybrać, wszystkie by się chciało  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

Właśnie Kendra o tym mówię  :smile: 
To poproszę jeszcze świecznik nr 1 i nr 3 każdy po 20 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, nr. 3 ma na razie *JAGODA51* za 30zł. Co robić?

*Kendra*, dostałaś już "młotek aukcyjny"?

----------


## Edyta M

To poproszę za 35  :wink:

----------


## Prababka

witam pieknie :smile: 
Poproszę nr 8 ;łoś-20zl :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Ależ się dzieje :smile:  

Pytanie o wysyłkę z USA kierujemy do Ogniska. Prosimy sygnalizować, jeśli zdjęcia się nie otwierają - bo nam otwierają się normalnie.

----------


## Kendra

Nie mam jeszcze, jak tylko bedę miała to podziałam  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Dzisiaj lub jutro dorzucę jakieś fanty od siebie na licytację <3

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, dopisałam 3. za 35zł, dziękujemy bardzo, na fanty nowe czekamy!  :wiggle: 
*Prababko,* witaj Kochana, łoś jest już Twój, dziękujemy bardzo, że swoim serduchem wspierasz szeregi walczących o dobro Dzieci!
*Redakcjo,* zdjęcia nadal się nie otwierają. Przynajmniej, mi się nie otwierają.

----------


## TAR

> *Edytko*, wyrwałaś *Tarci*! Ciekawe na jak długo, bo jak znam Tarcie, to czuwa, czuwa.., aaa....


czuwa ale w biegu, robi paczki dla innych potrzebujacych - dla zwierzakow schroniskowych, w tym roku udalo mi sie zbiorke spora uciulac- wiec paczka poleci do naszego Ciapkowa  :smile:  mamy karme, koce, witaminy i  troche zlotowek tez na konto dla bied pilnie potrzebujacych

a tymczasem Spichlerz za 90 prosze  :smile:

----------


## TAR

> Ależ się dzieje 
> 
> Pytanie o wysyłkę z USA kierujemy do Ogniska. Prosimy sygnalizować, jeśli zdjęcia się nie otwierają - bo nam otwierają się normalnie.


wiele osob zglasza rowniez na watku "problemy z forum", ze nie otwieraja sie zdjecia załaczniki, te wgrane z serwerów zewnetrznych widac, nie otwieraja sie te wrzucane z komputera :roll eyes:

----------


## Edyta M

Poproszę choinki z Mchu i paproci 30 zł, Trawą byłam 30 zł i Spichlerz 100zl  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*TArcia,* to nie źle wyrabiasz na tylu frontach!
*Edytko*, to się nazywa odwet.  :roll eyes:

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani, przybyło do licytacji słynne winko Arniki.* Już od lat, na różnych aukcjach Arnika wystawiała winka własnej roboty, każde wyjątkowe i każde po degustacji chwalone i polecane!!! Zapraszamy do walki!!!

*Arniko*, dziękujemy, że jesteś z nami!  :hug:

----------


## RD2011

Witam  miło ! 

Proszę o świecznik  nr  43   "byłem  przetakiem"  za  30  zł.

Pozdrawiam  Wszystkich !  I świetnie ,że  jest  ta licytacja  dla  dzieci !!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Jestem  :smile:  Jak tu się dobrze dzieje  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Coś  nie  tak  działa - nie  można  wysyłać postów !

Wielokrotnie  trzeba  było wchodzić  - wychodzić  i dopiero  udało  sie

wysłać !! No ale jest !  :yes:

----------


## RD2011

Nooo  jest - :smile:   nawet  dwa  razy  to  samo !!

----------


## anSi

RD2011 - załatwione  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam  miło ! 
> 
> Proszę o świecznik  nr  43   "byłem  przetakiem"  za  30  zł.
> 
> Pozdrawiam  Wszystkich !  I świetnie ,że  jest  ta licytacja  dla  dzieci !!



Witam miło i ja .

Dzięki za licytację. Już biegnę zapisać Twój świecznik :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Edziu, chyba Cię ubiegłam  :smile: 

Z tej okazji wino Arniki za 50  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

U mnie tak przymula, że *anSi* załatwiła to za mnie.

Witaj *anSi* :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - 940 złotówek lśniących, błyszczących, świątecznych w skarpetce  :smile:  Ale skarpetka bardzo pojemna. Wrzucamy dalej?

Witaj Edziu - nasza ikono licytacji  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Święta idą, dzieci czekają, zimowisko w planach - pomożecie?

----------


## RD2011

EDZIA ,  anSI  -  wielkie  dzięki !  :smile:   :bye:

----------


## anSi

Jeszcze 60 zł do pierwszego tysiąca - na dziesiąty jubileusz. Fanty przepiękne i sporo jeszcze bez właścicieli...

----------


## anSi

Uuuuu, bezrobotna jestem  :sad:

----------


## wiwik

to ja poproszę za 3 dyszki
13. Bombka: Wielka SZ. Cena wywoławcza 10 zł
 :smile:

----------


## anSi

A prosię bardzo  :smile: 

Jeszcze tylko dyszki trzy i licznik przekręci się. Pierwszy tysiąc na dziesięciolecie stanie się faktem

----------


## Yeti

Proszę o określenie terminu rozstrzygnięcia aukcji - do kiedy będzie trwała licytacja?

----------


## anSi

Dobre pytanie - REDAKCJO - do kiedy aukcja?

----------


## anSi

Do północy 20 minut, do pierwszego tysiąca 30 zł, do wylicytowania wiele cudowności. Kto przekręci licznik?

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry ranne ptaszki - zaczynamy licytacji dzień trzeci. Niech się licznik kręci, a góra grosza na zimowisko dla dzieciaków rośnie. Kto zacznie?

----------


## Żelka

Dzień dobry Wszystkim! 
*anSi*, od której dziś mam zaglądać?

----------


## anSi

Co tu tak cicho??? Nikt kartek świątecznych. misternie ozdobionych nie potrzebuje? Żadna bombka go gustu nie przypadła?
*
Żelko* napisałam priva.

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki *anSi.

*Była już prośba do Redakcji o wysłanie priva do Wszystkich z informacją o aukcji, ale przypomnieć nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## anSi

Może przełamię ciszę przedlicytacyjną. Bombkę Szykuj swoje skarpety oraz kartkę nr 10 - po 10 zł każdą poproszę  :smile: 

I tym sposobem 990 złotóweczek już jest.

Kto chce przekręcić licznik?

----------


## kontradmiral86

To ja poproszę kartkę nr 12 za 15 zł  :Smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Brawo, przekręciłaś licznik...dziękuję

----------


## EDZIA

Dziewczyny, proszę uaktualnijcie kartkę nr 15. Niestety coś się zadziało nie daję rady edytować, ani odpowiadać z cytatem  ::-(: (

----------


## Kendra

już jestem i mam uprawnienia  :smile:  przepraszam za poślizg ale choroba mnie dopadła

----------


## anSi

No i pięknie się zrobiło  :smile:  Pierwszy tysiączek za nami. Kręcimy następny? Cez zbożny, fanty przecudnej urody, atmosfera przedświąteczna - nic - tylko otwierać serca i kieszenie  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, aukcja potrwa do 17 grudnia, czwartek, do godziny 22. Wtedy w piątek będziemy mogli wysyłać prace i dotrą przed Bożym Narodzeniem do Was.

----------


## anSi

Mimo, że czas licytacji dłuuugi - nie ociągać się, tylko piękne fanty licytować. Zapraszamy wszystkich, a zwłaszcza tych, którzy jeszcze się wahają  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Super, mamy już termin  :smile:  wrzucę go do pierwszego posta  :smile:

----------


## finlandia

Jakiś niedoświadczony w tych bojach jestem bo długo szukałem aktualnego stanu licytacji zamiast zajrzeć do pierwszego postu :smile:  
Poproszę :
5. Świecznik - 50zł
6. Kaseta - 50zł
10. Komódka dużą 50zł,

----------


## Kendra

Finlandia dziękujemy i z przyjemnością aktualizuję stan  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Dzień dobry wszystkim!

Poproszę bombki *16, 17 i 21* po *15* zł. Dziękuję :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Edziu*, fajnie, że jesteś i nie przejmuj się, że masz kłopot z aktualizacją, wystarczy, że zaglądasz, że wspierasz, że jesteś! 
*Kendra,* szybko zdrowiej, bo na końcówce Ciebie nie może zabraknąć. dlatego dziś poleż, wygrzej się, odpoczywaj, ja jestem po południu a wieczorkiem *anSi* znowu przyleci. 

*Kochani, jeśli nie przeczytaliście, to koniecznie przeczytajcie króciutki liścik z Ogniska Marymont*, jest na początku na stronie z fantami. Warto przeczytać! Ja się bardzo wzruszyłam. Dzieci przez calutki rok przygotowują się do tej naszej aukcji!!! 
Nie może być, że jakiś fant pozostanie bez właściciela. Wszystkie muszą znaleźć swój dom, tak samo jak Dzieci znaleźli go w sercach wielu z Was!!! 
Ale jest nas tutaj dużo, bardzo dużo... Tyle serc!!!!  Czy znajdziecie w nim miejsca aby pokochać któryś z fantów zrobiony przez Dzieci??? Proszę, poszperajcie w tym serduchu, na pewno jest tam jeszcze dużo miejsca, na pewno jest ono większe niż Wam się może wydawać!  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*bpis*, uśmiecham się do Ciebie i cieszę się, że jesteś tutaj.  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Na nową stronę.  :wink: 



> *Kochani, jeśli nie przeczytaliście, to koniecznie przeczytajcie króciutki liścik z Ogniska Marymont*, jest na początku na stronie z fantami. Warto przeczytać! Ja się bardzo wzruszyłam. Dzieci przez calutki rok przygotowują się do tej naszej aukcji!!! 
> Nie może być, że jakiś fant pozostanie bez właściciela. Wszystkie muszą znaleźć swój dom, tak samo jak Dzieci znaleźli go w sercach wielu z Was!!! 
> Ale jest nas tutaj dużo, bardzo dużo... Tyle serc!!!!  Czy znajdziecie w nim miejsca aby pokochać któryś z fantów zrobiony przez Dzieci??? Proszę, poszperajcie w tym serduchu, na pewno jest tam jeszcze dużo miejsca, na pewno jest ono większe niż Wam się może wydawać!

----------


## Kendra

Biorę dyżur do wieczora  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dobrze Słonko.  :hug:

----------


## wiwik

to żeby Kendra się nie nudziła, poproszę wieniec "Z-Platana" za 20 złotych polskich  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poproszę bombki szykuj swoje skarpety 25 zl i teraz jedzie do Ciebie 25 zł  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

dziękuję Kochani! już aktualizuję  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Kendra to jeszcze Sytego Bałwana poproszę za 25 dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Edytko z przyjemnością  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

> Jak załatwić płatność z US ? (karta kredytowa, może gotówka na adres redakcji ?)


Niestety, nie ma możliwości wpłat dewizowych! Wiadomość z Ogniska.

----------


## Chef Paul

> Niestety, nie ma możliwości wpłat dewizowych! Wiadomość z Ogniska.


Już "temat" mamy załatwiony  :smile: 
z podziękowaniem za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

Istnieje możliwość przesłania pieniędzy na konkretną osobę z Ogniska Marymont przez Western Union lub Money Express np z dowolnej placówki Polamer lub Doma  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Hallo Hallo Kochani!! Przepiękne fanty chcą trafić w Wasze ręce  :smile:  Zapraszamy!!
Finlandia - muszę Ci coś wyrwać  :wink:

----------


## Agduś

Cynamon straciłam, to skubnę po cichutku komódkę małą (nr 9). Za 35 zł.

----------


## Kendra

po cichutku Ci dopiszę a głośno podziękuję :*

----------


## Żelka

34. Anioł Anety, za 20zł poproszę. :wiggle: *Kendro*, proszę wpisz, niech się Tobie w radości wpisywania szybciej zdrowieje.

----------


## Kendra

Cudownie Żelko! Już dopisuję * i dziękuję bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Ja już kończę dyżur na dziś  :smile:  pojawię się znów jutro i mam nadzieję, że będę miała dużo pracy  :smile:  Miłej nocy!!

----------


## anSi

Świetnie sobie radzicie, ale jakby co - już jestem  :smile:  

Pięknie się tu dzieje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Karteczki świąteczne coś nie mają wzięcia, a taakie piękne  :sad:  Przygarnie ktoś?

----------


## finlandia

Na hazard mnie nie namówicie: tylko raz dziennie tu będę wpadał :wink:

----------


## anSi

Ależ w słusznej sprawie i hazard dopuszczalny  :smile:  To co zapisać?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Sypnijcie groszem, pięknie proszem - siedem pięknych karteczek świątecznych bez właścicieli. Ktoś chętny?

----------


## Edyta M

anSi to ja poproszę wszystkie karteczki za wywoławcza  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochana jesteś Edytko  :smile:

----------


## anSi

1270 w skarpecie i jedna bombka, jedna choinka i jeden świecznik bez właścicieli. Smutno im  :sad:  Komuś?

----------


## anSi

Ok świecznik za wywoławczą biorę ja - Może to zresztą durszlak, a nie świecznik  :cool:  1280 na koncie. Komu samotną bombkę, komu choinkę. Taka zimna noc za oknem...  :sad:

----------


## finlandia

Ech! Już nie pamiętam co, ale nr 27- 50zl ; (

----------


## anSi

W takim momencie rozgrzeszonyś, *finlandio*  :smile:  Nie ma co wzdychać  :smile:

----------


## anSi

I tym oto sposobem *finandia* podebrał mi karteczkę, a na koncie 1330. Sytuacja jest rozwojowa  :smile:  Kto dołączy?

Samotna, samiuteńka jak palec choinka oranżetka spod nr. 35 pilnie szuka schronienia w pojemnym sercu. Komu?

----------


## anSi

I tak oto minął licytacji dzień trzeci. W skarpetce już 1330 złotych. A ona wciąż nienapełniona  :smile:  Wszystkim , którzy dzisiaj dorzucili grosik albo dwa serdecznie dziękujemy i zapraszamy na kolejne dni  :smile:  Niech się licznik kręci, a marzenia dzieci o zimowisku spełniają.

----------


## MadProfessor

pierwszy dla:
nr 35: Choinka oranżetka - 15 złotych
Podbijam
nr 28: kartka nr 7 - 10 złotych
nr 25: kartka na 4 - 10 złotych

Będę zaglądać bo wiem ile z budżetu mogę tu zostawić.
W tym roku budżet na aukcje podzieliłem między Was a fundacje wspomagającą schronisko dla czworonogów, które wspomagam co roku (nie tylko w święta) od 3 lat  czyli od czasu gdy adoptowalismy stamtąd 3 czworonogie sieroty (Ostatnia sierotka miała być tylko na "tymaczas" - ale jak można było później rozdzielić naszą watahę...). Psiaki schroniskowe nie obraża się - same bidule wiedzą jak ciężko jest być sierotą... Może tylko po cichutku będą miały nadzieję w swych serduszkach, że dobry uczynek dzielenia się pomoże im szybciej znaleźć kogoś, komu oddadzą swe serduszko...

----------


## Edyta M

*MadProfessor*  zapros znajomych do aukcji cel szczytny , a usmiech DZIECI bezcenny  :bye:

----------


## MadProfessor

> *MadProfessor*  zapros znajomych do aukcji cel szczytny , a usmiech DZIECI bezcenny


Na przyszły rok pomyślę może by zachęcić parę firm do datków. Wiem, że to żadne usprawiedliwienie ale zabigany jestem - przygotowanie pokoju dla 2letniej córci (mam tydzień - babcie z dziadkami), nowa praca i w dodatku dopinanie otwarcia działalności (biuro, umowy dystrybucyjne etc. etc.)
Ale dziękuję za pomysł Edyto  :smile:  Na pewno będa jeszcze inne aukcje do których postaram się przekonać i znajomych i zaprzyjaźnione firmy  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani dodalam dwa fanty do licytacji .... zapraszam wszystkich serdecznie  :hug:

----------


## anSi

No tak - nocą dzieją się najciekawsze rzeczy  :smile:  *Edytko, MadProfessor* - serdecznie Wam dziękuję  :smile: 

*Piękne, pojemne pudełeczko śniadaniowe i jeszcze piękniejszy zegarek od od Edyty M - do przygarnięcia. Super pomysł na prezent*

----------


## anSi

1355 i....zaczynamy nowy dzień  :smile:  Wstawać śpiochy, zakamarki przeszukiwać, grosiki wysupływać, do Skarpety Mikołajowej wrzucać - niech się JUBILEUSZOWO kręci  :smile:

----------


## Miras12

już wstałem i poproszę 
pudełeczko śniadaniowe LUNCHBOX - Spider - Man za 30zł
Zegarek LCD - FROZEN za 20
Trochę podkradam ale w słusznej sprawie:
Świecznik: Zupełnie w starym stylu za 40 zł

----------


## Żelka

Dzień dobry. Zwędzili mi świecznik. Tralala  :wiggle:  A aniołka Anety ktoś nie chce?  :bash: 
W odwecie zabieram świecznik Edycie! O!

----------


## kjuta

Witam i ja  :smile: 

tak na szybko poproszę mnie dopisać do starego ryja na miejscówkę  :wink:  pkt 44

miałabym prośbę o dołożenie numerków z fantami, bo chyba tylko do 12 to funkcjonuje, pogubiłam się, a jestem w niedoczasie

ps. Żelko moja najukochańsza byłam pewna na 1000% że napisałam, że wszystko od Ciebie dostałam w tempie ekspressowym i idealnym wykonaniu, dziękuję Ci duszko i przepraszam za brak odzewu  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*kjuto,* super, że dotarło w całości i, że zadowolona jesteś. 
Ile do Starego Ryja dopisać? I co z tymi numerami bo nie kumam o co chodzi.

----------


## Żelka

We wątku z fantami dodałam numery wszystkim fantom i zrobiłam porządek usuwając posty bez fantów i bez info o aukcji. Mam nadzieje, że teraz łatwiej będzie się Wam tam poruszać.
 :roll eyes:

----------


## kjuta

o właśnie! chodziło mi o wątek z fantami, teraz wszystko ponumerowane i przynajmniej dla mnie o wiele jaśniejsze  :smile: )
dziękuję Żelko!  :hug: 


do 44 dorzucał drugie tyle ile jest zaanonsowane  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki wielkie *kjuto!*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Licznik przyspieszył - jak pięknie  :smile:

----------


## bpis

A kto to mi podebrał bombki???!

To i ja podbiorę: 
*Bombka nr 19 - 15 zł
Świecznik 4 - 20 zł*

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki Kochana! Dobpisałam.  :yes: 

Kobitki, dziś popilnuję do wejścia Kendra  :wink: , jutro mnie nie ma do 17.00.

----------


## anSi

Ja wciąż jestem  :smile:   Codzienne do południa i potem wieczorem  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No to dobrze, doliczaj *anSi*, a ja będę zaglądać i kibicować.  :wiggle:

----------


## coulignon

no dobra. Wszytko kupione. Czyli nadszedł czas na licytację i wyrywanie sobie darów?? :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Jak najbardziej, można wyrywać jeden drugiemu co tylko się chce. Zachęcamy do wścieklej walki!  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

> już wstałem i poproszę 
> pudełeczko śniadaniowe LUNCHBOX - Spider - Man za 30zł
> Zegarek LCD - FROZEN za 20
> Trochę podkradam ale w słusznej sprawie:
> Świecznik: Zupełnie w starym stylu za 40 zł



Dziekuje  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Żelka jestem, dziś znów z poślizgiem, ale musiałam się podzielić komputerem  :smile:  jestem do wieczora, ok. 21-22  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dobrze słonko Ty moje, niech się Wam licznik kręci, bo ja się tutaj wcale nie narobiłam.  :sad:   Idę w bigosie pomieszać i z odkurzaczem potańczyć po domu. :yes:

----------


## TAR

37 - 40 zl.

----------


## Kendra

Jasne Żelko  :hug: 
Obym się napracowała  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

No i już - TAR - Dziękujemy!!!

----------


## Redakcja

Jutro wyślemy prywatną wiadomość do Forumowiczów informującą o aukcji.

----------


## Edyta M

To ja jeszcze wieczorem jakieś fanty dorzucę  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

ja muszę już niestety kończyć dyżur. mam nadzieję że kolejna zmiana będzie miała więcej pracy :*

----------


## anSi

Hello, jestem  :smile:  I co ? Ruszy licznik jeszcze dzisiaj?

----------


## EDZIA

> Hello, jestem  I co ? Ruszy licznik jeszcze dzisiaj?


Na okoliczność, że coś *cicha noc* się zapowiada....świecznik *cicha noc* sobie zalicytowałam za 40 zł... a co :wiggle: 

I licznik na *1600* zł przekręciłam :smile:

----------


## anSi

Brawo *Edzia*  :smile:  1600 , ale przecież to nie koniec, prawda?

----------


## anSi

Nie wierze, że potencjał już wyczerpał się. Może ktoś coś , komuś podebrać by chciał? W sytuacji wyższej konieczności takie metody jak najbardziej wskazane są  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Winko od Arniki za 100zł  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

Bardzo proszę  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Bardzo proszę


Jak wygram mogę Ciebie zaprosić(my prawie sąsiadki) :Smile:

----------


## anSi

Naprawdę? To super, a skąd jesteś Haniu?

----------


## kontradmiral86

Z Czapli ale kod Gdańsk Kokoszki

----------


## anSi

To naprawdę rzut beretem  :smile: 

Ale, ale...my tu gadu, gadu, a licznik stoi. Pokręci ktoś? Proszę :smile:  Choćby za dwa grosze  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Rzeczywiście blisko. Na winko rowerem można zajechać :wink:

----------


## anSi

Haniu, super pomysł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień czwarty jubileuszowej licytacji minął. Na koncie 1650. Serdecznie dziękujemy za już i liczymy na więcej, dużo więcej  :smile:  Zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani dolozylam jeszcze dwa fanty do licytacji - ZAPRASZAM serdecznie WARTO !!!!!  :tongue:

----------


## Miras12

No Edytko nareszcie. cieszę się że to zrobiłaś. Podbieram drugi zegarek  Edyty M  :smile: 
Zegarek LCD z Księżniczkami FROZEN - za 20zł
No ja już mam prawie prezenty pod choinkę. Prawie bo może mi ktoś je jeszcze skubnąć.

----------


## anSi

Jak zwykle - noc piękna, bo pełna niespozianek. Dziękujemy Edytko, Mirasowi - też dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Młoteczki licytacyjne w gotowości - *na koncie 1670* - zapowiada się dobry dzień, piąty już - jubileuszowej - DZIESIĄTEJ - licytacji na zimowisko dla podopiecznych ogniska MARYMONT.

----------


## anSi

*A co to za ciiiiiszaa? Piękne karteczki, przecudne bombeczki, wystrojone choineczki, śliczne zagareczki, pudełeczka, szkatułeczki. I nikomu nic się nie podoba? Nikt nikomu niczego podebrać nie zamierza?*

----------


## Edyta M

> No Edytko nareszcie. cieszę się że to zrobiłaś. Podbieram drugi zegarek  Edyty M 
> Zegarek LCD z Księżniczkami FROZEN - za 20zł
> No ja już mam prawie prezenty pod choinkę. Prawie bo może mi ktoś je jeszcze skubnąć.


Pomyslalam wlasnie o Tobie  :wink:  i Twoich dzieciakach

----------


## Edyta M

To spichlerz wiewiorek za 110 zl. poprosze  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

Witam się na zmianie! O - Edytka się sama przelicytowała! Kto przelicytuje Edytkę ???  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

będę za jakieś 2 godzinki  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Poproszę komódkę dużą za 60 zł.  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

A tu cisza głośno do nas wszystkich woła... Czy już nikt kartek dziś nie wysyła, stroików, świeczników na stole świątecznym nie ustawia??? Że niby co, nie pasują do reszty, bo w tym roku złote lub srebrne ozdoby na stole i nie można burzyć harmonii świątecznej...
 A co to takiego, takie święta Bożonarodzeniowe..., czy my jeszcze pamiętamy..., kiedy dla drugiego człowieka serca nie mamy..., kiedy brakiem czasu się zasłaniamy..., kiedy siebie samych na pierwszym miejscu stawiamy... 
Czasu nie ma.., bo budowa czeka... Mury psute i zimne bez miłości.., komu takie są potrzebne...
Ustaw świecznik, stroik, lub choinkę dziecięcymi rączkami cierpliwie utkane..., kartkę wyślij do zapomnianego przyjaciela.., może komuś uśmiech  jeszcze da się przywrócić i drżące serce miłością obudzić...
Dzieci się napracowały, calutki rok na taką chwilę czekali..., bo one jeszcze kochają i jeszcze marzenia swoje mają, a co my mamy prócz braku czasu i gonitwy w której o sobie nawzajem zapominamy...

----------


## Żelka

*amalfi* kocham Cię!!!! :hug:

----------


## amalfi

> *amalfi* kocham Cię!!!!


Ja Ciebie również  :hug:   :big grin:

----------


## bpis

> A tu cisza głośno do nas wszystkich woła... Czy już nikt kartek dziś nie wysyła, stroików, świeczników na stole świątecznym nie ustawia??? Że niby co, nie pasują do reszty, bo w tym roku złote lub srebrne ozdoby na stole i nie można burzyć harmonii świątecznej...
>  A co to takiego, takie święta Bożonarodzeniowe..., czy my jeszcze pamiętamy..., kiedy dla drugiego człowieka serca nie mamy..., kiedy brakiem czasu się zasłaniamy..., kiedy siebie samych na pierwszym miejscu stawiamy... 
> Czasu nie ma.., bo budowa czeka... Mury psute i zimne bez miłości.., komu takie są potrzebne...
> Ustaw świecznik, stroik, lub choinkę dziecięcymi rączkami cierpliwie utkane..., kartkę wyślij do zapomnianego przyjaciela.., może komuś uśmiech  jeszcze da się przywrócić i drżące serce miłością obudzić...
> 
> Dzieci się napracowały, calutki rok na taką chwilę czekali..., bo one jeszcze kochają i jeszcze marzenia swoje mają, a co my mamy prócz braku czasu i gonitwy w której o sobie nawzajem zapominamy...


*Żeluś!*
Piękne słowa! I takie prawdziwe, i typowe dla Ciebie,* Dobry Duszku*!

Proponuję te słowa *Żelki* powiesić na głównej stronie Forum, aby wszyscy je widzieli :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

Jeno wciaż pisowni się uczę, po tylu latach tutaj....  :bash:

----------


## EDZIA

Oooo, witaj *amalfi - cudownie, że jesteś*. :hug: 

*Żelko -* piękny tekst - jesteś wielka :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

*Żelko* po takim tekście trudno się oprzeć licytacji... *Kartka nr 2 i nr 3 po 10 zł

No i znowu przekręciłam licznik - mamy 1700 zł* :stir the pot:

----------


## Żelka

To ja za przykładem EDZI, dodam dyszkę do Anioła Anety.  :wiggle: 
I kartę nr 7 i nr 9 Edycie naszej kochanej zabiorę, niech się troszkę na mnie wkurzy, bo wciaż mnie tylko kocha i kocha...

----------


## kontradmiral86

Żeluś jesteś wielka :Smile: 
Winko już wczoraj podebrałam :wink: 
Dzisiaj swoje fanty przelicytuję
Bombkę za 40zł i karteczkę za 20zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Żeluś jesteś wielka
> Winko już wczoraj podebrałam
> Dzisiaj swoje fanty przelicytuję
> Bombkę za 40zł i karteczkę za 20zł poproszę


*Haniu* :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*Haniu,* Ty wiesz, że Cię kocham, więc nawet już nic nie mówię.  :wink:  A jak z *anSi* będziecie winko *Arniki* naszej degustować, to też na nasze zdrowie, nas tutaj wszystkich razem walczących!!!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

No jak pięknie, tkliwie, świątecznie. Na koncie 1730, ale licznik mógłby się trochę podkręcić. Pomoże ktoś?
Piękne pudełko na lunch do wzięcia. Idealne na prezent i nie tylko. Komu?

----------


## Kendra

Żelka przyszła to od razu się ruszyło  :smile:  za moich dyżurów cisza smutna dookoła. Jestem z Wami, po przerwie bo wreszcie mnie ktoś odwiedził  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *...**No i znowu przekręciłam licznik - mamy 1700 zł*


Po aukcji nadany Ci *Edziu* zostanie tytuł " Mistrzyni przekręcania"   :smile:

----------


## Kendra

19 i 21 bombkę po 20 zł sobie dopisuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Bombki w cenie - święta idą. Kto komu, za ile?  :smile:  Kendro - brawo  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Bombki, kartki, choinki!! Wszystko piękne, ręcznie robione - BEZCENNE cudeńka!!!!!

----------


## Żelka

Kolejną kartkę Edycie zabrałam.  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Oj, coś mało chętnych na tę licytację? Coraz mniejszy krąg zainteresowanych, wciąż  te same twarze. Co jest nie tak?  A może te aukcje po prostu za długie są i ludzie czekają na ostatnie chwile, aby zdobyć upatrzone fanty? Krótka, dynamiczna aukcja, po uprzednim jej rozreklamowaniu - mogłaby - moim zdaniem - przynieść lepsze rezultaty, a co Wy o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Kendra

Redakcja dopiero wysłała PW. Teraz na pewno ruszy  :wink:  Głowy do góry!!

----------


## Kendra

Zmykam Kochane!! Miłego kręcenia  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Karteczka nr. 9 poprosze za 15 zl.

----------


## bpis

Oj, *Kendra, Kendra* - nieładnie tak na odchodnym zabierać komuś sprzed nosa bombki :eek:  :wink: 

*Bombki nr 19 i 21* po *30 z**ł* poproszę :cool:

----------


## anSi

Już się robi kochane - na dobry start dzisiejszego, kolejnego dnia jubileuszowej licytacji  :smile:  Niech się kręci  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*1770 już w skarpecie, ale....* * LUNCHBOX z żółwiami Ninja wciąż samotny*

----------


## kamyk68

Dam 20zł za Ninja  :wink:

----------


## kamyk68

i za 8.Pana Łosia 25zł  :roll eyes:

----------


## Żelka

*kamyk68*, "stary Ryju" jak miło Ciebie tutaj widzieć. No i znowu, kolejny forumowicz starej daty, czyli taki co wie o co w tym wszystkim chodzi.  :yes:

----------


## Yeti

nr 6: kaseta  --> 80zł
nr 9: komódka mała -->40zł

----------


## Edyta M

> Dam 20zł za Ninja


Wart wiecej .....  :tongue:  polecam ..... produkt swiezutki dopiero dotarl do Polski z USA .... sama kupowalam  :big lol:

----------


## Żelka

*Yeti*, słonko Ty nasze kochane!!!  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*Redakcjo,* warto by było uzupełnić informacje dotyczące rozmiarów tych fantów!!! Cześć tylko Ludzi przychodzi pomagać, większość jednak przychodzi pomagać a przy okazji coś kupić. Inaczej zalicytują choinkę o wysokości 20 cm, a inaczej taką co ma 50, to samo dotyczy wianków, świeczników i całej reszty. No i brakuje informacji o samym Ognisku, kim są, jakimi dziećmi się zajmują, na co pójdą zebrane pieniążki. Starszy stażem Forumowicze wiedzą, dlatego z uporem maniaka  :wink:  tutaj przychodzą, ale nowych też trzeba pozyskać, a Im trzeba wszystko od poszewki wytłumaczyć, bo Oni nie wspierają Dzieci 10 rok. Brak takich informacji też, być może, ma wpływ na liczbę wspierających. Prosimy na przyszłość mieć to na uwadze.

----------


## Żelka

Czapkę Gandalfa zabieram!  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

jestem na zmianie  :smile:  do wieczora oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## kamyk68

> Wart wiecej .....  polecam ..... produkt swiezutki dopiero dotarl do Polski z USA .... sama kupowalam



30zł dam :wink:

----------


## Kendra

dopisane, dziękujemy !  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> 30zł dam


Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ho, ho, ho - 1820 na koncie :smile:  Pełzamy powoli do 2000? Warto. Fanty wyjątkowej urody, a cel najszlachetniejszy - zimowisko dla podopiecznych Ogniska Marymont.

----------


## Kendra

pełzamy - ładnie nazwane  :big grin: 
ktoś coś?? 
same cudeńka mamy!!!

----------


## Żelka

Gadamy do siebie? A może nie? Jeszcze parę stałych bywalców tej aukcji nie ma, mam nadzieję, że sobie przypomną o niej.  :roll eyes: 
Choć pogoda za oknem nie wskazuje na grudzień i może o to chodzi... Ale mamy grudzień, mamy, a Święta tuż tuż. 
A jak znam życie, bo nie raz się o tym przekonałam, że te wszystkie piękności zrobione przez Dzieciaków w realu są dużo piękniejsze. 
Kiedyś choinkę wylicytowałam. Myślałam, że to taka choineczka przyjedzie, a tu niespodzianka, kawał dużego drzewka z kartonu wyciągnęłam. Mam ją do dziś i na święta zawsze wyciągam.  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Ja ze swojej strony polecam kartki - osobiście doświadczyłam, że są po prostu przepiękne  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No i w to imię 11.czapkę Gandalfa za 30zl poproszę.* anSi,* nie odbiorę Ci przyjemność wpisania tego.  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Wszystko dla Ciebie, a nawet więcej  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Wszystko dla Ciebie, a nawet* więcej*


mówisz, masz. 11. Czapka Gandalfa za 40zł.  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Szalejesz, kobieto  :smile:  A ja to lubię  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Nie szaleję, ja po prostu wiem jakie to piekne rzeczy są!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

To ja dorzuciłam po dyszce do "swoich" karteczek nr 1 i 10 i tym sposobem - proszę państwa .....*1860* już jest  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*A mi się fotki nie otwierają na większe,* może to wina tego czegoś co mam, żeby reklamy nie wyskakiwały? Czy Wam się otwierają większe rozmiary zdjęć?

----------


## Kendra

zmykam na dziś  :smile:  papa!!

----------


## anSi

Dobranoc *Kendro  Żelko* - u mnie wszystko otwiera się i powiększa  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Ho, ho, ho - 1860 na koncie Pełzamy powoli do 2000? Warto. Fanty wyjątkowej urody, a cel najszlachetniejszy - zimowisko dla podopiecznych Ogniska Marymont.


 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## finlandia

Nie wpadałem tu przez chwilę i już widzę że nie próżnujecie!:
- nr 6 - kaseta - 90zł
- 9 - komódka mała- 50zł

----------


## Żelka

*finladia dzięki wielkie!

*Dalej, dalej, śmiało! wyskakiwać z krzaków!  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani poprosze choinki : 
- trawa bylam za 50 zl. 
- spichlerz wiewiorek za 120 zl
- z mchu i paproci za 50 zl. 
 :hug: 
Takie wspaniale dekoracje dzieci sie napracowaly , ze zal za bezcen oddawac LICYTUJCIE , LICYTUJCIE !!!!!!!! cel szczytny  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, bronisz Ty tego tytułu, bronisz, uparcie, na wszystkich aukcjach! Dziękujemy w imieniu Dzieci!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Wy tu gadu gadu, a na koncie* *1920. Komu uda się przekręcić licznik na dwójkę z przodu?*

----------


## Edyta M

> *Wy tu gadu gadu, a na koncie* *1920. Komu uda się przekręcić licznik na dwójkę z przodu?*


Spichlerz wiewiorek 200 zl.  :big grin:  .....

----------


## anSi

Brawooo dla tej pani  :smile:  Gramy - proszę Państwa - dalej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Yes, Yes, yes- 2000 jest. Po raz pierwszy oczywiście. Krecimy dalej? No oczywiście, że kręcimy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Spichlerz wiewiorek 200 zl.  .....


No i proszę jaka waleczna Kobitka! Aż się licznik zagrzał!  :wave:  :wave: 

*anS*i, widzisz, tylko się pojawisz a już Ci robotę szykują.  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

Tak tak zdecydowanie polecam ornamenty Dzieciakow z Ogniska  , mam w domu juz kilka z poprzednich Aukcji sa CUDNE , w sklepie takich nie kupicie  :yes:  sa jedyne w swoim rodzaju . A tej osobie ktora wymysla dla nich nazwy nalezy sie medal  :yes:  .... 

Milego dnia dla Wszystkich , udanych polowow  - zmykam do pracy  :hug:  .....

----------


## anSi

A może by tak.....zakręcił ktoś licznikiem? Baaaardzo proszę. Za dwa grosze  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

anSi !  Witaj !

To poproszę - i przekręć    "mój" świecznik   nr  43  na  50 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

A bardzo proszę  :smile:  Zawsze na Ciebie można liczyć *RD2011*  :smile: 

*2020* A...kto dorzuci grosik albo ...trzy - temu na pewno się poszczęŚCI...

----------


## RD2011

anSi  -  Dzieki ! :smile:

----------


## anSi

Tak dobrze szło i....padło  :sad:  Pomoże ktoś? :cool:

----------


## anSi

*Nie chcecie fantów - może marzenia kupicie? Marzenia dzieciaków o zimowisku....*

----------


## anSi

*Marzenia do kupienia.  Jedno tylko 10 zł. Komu, komu marzenia do spełnienia?*

----------


## ziuta62

Witam.
20 marzen poproszę.

----------


## anSi

Ziuto - czy ja dobrze zrozumiałam, że zapragnęlaś aż DWADZIEŚCIA marzeń?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ziuto62* - ogrrroomneee dzięki  :smile: 

Proszę państwa - marzenia - jak Ciepłe bułeczki  :smile:  Wszystkie się spełniają, a mnożą się, gdy się sprzedają  :smile:  Kto następny w kolejce?

----------


## TAR

ktos mi zajumal Czapke Gandalfa :Evil: 
11. poprosze za 50 zl.

----------


## RobsonC

Kartki można jeszcze licytować ?

----------


## Edyta M

> Kartki można jeszcze licytować ?


Wszystko można licytować  :smile:  nawet trzeba  :smile:

----------


## TAR

ze tak sie powtorze  11 Czapka Gandalfa - 50 zł. :cool:

----------


## Żelka

11. czapka Gandalfa 55zł  :big grin:

----------


## EZS

a ta lista to aktualna? Bo ja segregator poproszę za 30?

----------


## Żelka

*Ewuś*, segregator Twój! Na razie.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Nie spać, nie spać, bo Was Święta w tym roku zaskoczą i prezentów nie kupicie! A u nas Dzieci przygotowały wszystko co tylko Wam się marzy, od kartek, stroików, wianków, choineczek, a nawet marzenia można tutaj kupić..., zapraszamy, zapraszamy, te wszystkie rzeczy nie tylko ładne ale i szczęście Wam przyniosą w Nowym Roku... Ja tu sobie nie gadam od rzeczy, moje słowa potwierdzi każdy Forumowicz Wielki Sercem!
Po aukcji, każdy z Was po raz pierwszy kupujący coś na naszej aukcji, otrzyma także tytuł Forumowicz Wielki Sercem a nasze grono się powiększy o kolejnych Dobrych Ludzi i będziemy na Was za rok tutaj znowu czekać, po raz już 11...
Aj się będzie działo...., nie spać, nie spać, licytować, jeden drugiemu sprzed nosa proszę fanty zabierać, kto pierwszy, ten lepszy...

----------


## anSi

no proszę, jaki tu ruch  :smile:  WSZYSTKO MOŻNA LICYTOWAĆ, PODBIERAĆ CO SIĘ CHCE, KOMU SIĘ CHCE. ZAPRASZAMY. TO DOPIERO BĘDZIE NIEDZIELA  :smile:

----------


## anSi

SZCZEGÓLNIE POLECAM *MARZENIA DO SPEŁNIENIA Tylko 10 zł za jedno.* Można kupować nieskończoną ilość. Bo wiadomo.....na szczęście  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Aż żal mi wychodzić z domu - tyle się pewnie będzie dzisiaj działo. Praca wzywa - będę po południu . Niech się Wam kręci  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Dziekuje an Si. Dobrze zrozumialas.

----------


## Prababka

dziś piękny 13 :big grin:  poproszę nr13za40zł :big grin: 

I jeśli mogę wstawić małą szarą serweteczkę (22cm)za 1zł ,tp poproszę o wstawienie :smile: zdjęcie będzie później :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

> dziś piękny 13 poproszę nr13za40zł
> 
> I jeśli mogę wstawić małą szarą serweteczkę (22cm)za 1zł ,tp poproszę o wstawieniezdjęcie będzie później


Wywołuję ją w ciemno "po raz pierwszy" za 50.- PLN

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## Prababka

Bogusławdzięki (to się nazywa przebitka :big lol:  :hug: Druga  się robi w gratisie :smile: ))

----------


## Żelka

*Prababko*, dziękujemy pieknie! *boguslawie,* czapa z głowy, znasz się na rzeczy! Serwetki *Parbabki* na ostatniej aukcji także furorę robiły.  :yes:

----------


## kontradmiral86

[QUOTE=Prababka;7018912]Bogus

Jeśli jest szara to za 75zł poproszę :Smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Coś się cytat żle wkleił.
Chodzi mi o serwetkę od prababki.

----------


## Żelka

No i proszę, już się o serwetkę biją.  :big grin:

----------


## Prababka

Udało się, oto i serwetka z gratisem prosto spod szydełka    :wink:

----------


## moniss

Poproszę:
9. Komódka mała   za 60 zł*
*10.Komódka duża  za 70 zł

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze :
- kartka nr. 9 - 20 zl. 
Dziekuje  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Milego dnia zycze wszystkim i owocnej licytacji - zmykam do pracy  :hug:

----------


## anSi

No i znowu się pięknie dzieje - jak ja to lubię. Miło Was zostawiać, bo pod moją nieobecność prawdziwe cuda  :smile:  Oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

moniss, Edytko - zapisane Wasze życzenia  :smile:  A marzeń do spelnienia nikt kupić nie chce? W dobrej cenie - tylko 10 zł za jedno. Im więcej, tym....nadzieja większa  :smile:  

Na koncie 2355. Ale to przecież początek wielkiego niedzielnego kręcenia licznikiem. Prawda?   :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Hej Kochane! ależ tu się pięknie dzieje  :smile:  przepraszam za chwilową nieobecność, jak zdrowie pozwoli będę od jutra od 8:00-15:00  :smile: 
I widzę że na liście już nigdzie mojego nicku nie ma! Segregator za 40 zł podkradam na razie  :smile:

----------


## stary

Siemka  :big grin: 
Wypada odciążyć kilka osób, więc proponuję:
3. Świecznik "Ostro-krzew" - 60 zł
15. Bombka "Szykuj swoje skarpety" - 40 zł
22. Kartka nr 1 - 30 zł

----------


## anSi

Stary - jesteś boski  :cool:   :smile:  *2410 w skarpecie! Huurraa, ale .... liczymy na więcej*

----------


## anSi

Przebijam swój durszlak na 30 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*stary*,  :hug: 
Czapkę Gandalfa na 65zł, poproszę Panią *anSi* zapisać, dziękuje pięknie. Idę za dobrym przykładem, a co!  :wink:

----------


## anSi

No _prosię, prosię_  :smile: * 2440*

----------


## boguslaw

MARZENIA DO SPEŁNIENIA-  22 marzenia poproszę.
41. świecznik: Rumieniec - 50.- 

cdn...

----------


## Żelka

*bogusławie* Twoje każde słowo złota warte! *anSi,* przekręcaj Kochana, przekręcaj, ale tu dziś miło, aż się nie chce stąd ruszać.  :smile:

----------


## anSi

O rany !!! Siadłam z wrażenia.  22 marzenia do spełnienia - to musi być MAGIA  :smile:  Bogusławie - jesteś wielki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*2680*

----------


## Żelka

*anSi,* Szefowo,ile na liczniku, ile na liczniku?  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  Licznika nie ma, to mieszanie w garach fklejam.  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> *2680*


To nie na mój kręgosłup ale co mi tam!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## anSi

No jak nie ma, jak jest  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Masz rację *anSi*, jak nawet czegoś nie ma, to Ci Forumowicze to cuś załatwią!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  
Kochani, Ktoś czuwa, Ktoś czuwa nad naszymi aukcjami, puka stuka we Waszych serduszkach, aż miło!  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Halo, halo - jesteśmy, czekamy, a licznik rdzewieje. Karteczki świąteczne, bombeczki, serwetki, świeczniki, stroiki - komu, komu, bo idę....do kuchni bigos mieszać  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Przedświąteczna niedziela, poszperajcie - proszę - w zakamarkach futer - na pewno zostały jakieś grosiki, aby kupić świąteczną karteczkę, albo może winko, albo serwetkę albo małe marzenie do spełnienia...*

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* to ja dwa marzenia poprosze  :hug: .... rozumiem , ze mam gwarant od Ciebie , ze sie spelnia TAK ?  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*Edytko* - kupione w niedzielę 13-tego spełniają się w trójnasób, a nawet w ... nieoczekiwany sposób  :smile: Proszę więc - oto Twoje dwa marzenia do spełnienia  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*EdytaM* - szczęściara z Ciebie niebywała - przekręciłaś licznik na....*2700*  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edytko* - kupione w niedzielę 13-tego spełniają się w trójnasób, a nawet w ... nieoczekiwany sposób Proszę więc - oto Twoje dwa marzenia do spełnienia


Dziekuje Kochana  :hug: potrzebuje teraz jak nigdy w zyciu zeby sie spelnly  :sad: .

----------


## anSi

Spełnią się *Edytko* - na pewno. Tylko musisz w to uwierzyć  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* to jeszcze dla pewnosci dokupie 2marzenia**  .... wtedy z podwojna sila sie spelnia  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Naprawdę się wzruszyłam - nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo. Przesyłam dobrą energię i moc pozytywnych myśli dla Ciebie, *Edytko,* a w imieniu dzieciaków czekających na spełnienie Ich marzenia o zimowisku serdecznie dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* to ja dziekuje na te licytacje czekam caly rok  :hug:  :hug:  :hug: .

----------


## anSi

Dobijemy do *3000*? Co Państwo o tym sądzą?

----------


## Agduś

Wszystko mi podbierają! W takim razie zaatakuję Wieniec z platana nr 40 za 30 zł.

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy za to co się tu dzieje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

A prosię bardzo  :smile:  Wieniec chwilowo Twój  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Dziękujemy za to co się tu dzieje


A nie chce Redakcja marzenia do spełnienia? Za jedyne 10 zł jedno. Najlepiej kupować hurtem  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Tak tak hurtem to gwarantowane spelnienie marzen !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

> A nie chce Redakcja marzenia do spełnienia? Za jedyne 10 zł jedno. Najlepiej kupować hurtem


Oczywiście, Prosimy o pięć  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> A nie chce Redakcja marzenia do spełnienia? Za jedyne 10 zł jedno. Najlepiej kupować hurtem


*anSi* kocham Cię spryciaro jedna Ty!  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> *anSi* kocham Cię spryciaro jedna Ty!


*Zelcia  anSi*  to jest idealny sprzedawca firmy powinny sie o nia bic  :big lol:  ......

----------


## anSi

Muszę pomyśleć o zmianie profesji - jestem zwykłą polonistką  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *anSi* kocham Cię spryciaro jedna Ty!


A ja kocham Redakcję, a co  :smile:

----------


## anSi

2780

----------


## Edyta M

> Muszę pomyśleć o zmianie profesji - jestem zwykłą polonistką


Jak dla mnie jestes NIEZWYKLA polonistka  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

> *Zelcia  anSi*  to jest idealny sprzedawca firmy powinny sie o nia bic  ......


No, a robi to tak kulturalnie i kobieco, że miło patrzeć.

----------


## Edyta M

> No, a robi to tak kulturalnie i kobieco, że miło patrzeć.


Ale nie tylko patrzec UCZYC sie Nalezy  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Oczywiście, postaram się dać wszystko z siebie, ale *anSi* i tak nie będę. To już wrodzona gracja jest.  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja sie juz nauczylam troszke i poprosze choinki : Trawa bylam za 60 zl. i z Mchu i Paproci za 60 zl. to mamy juz 2800 ???  :big lol:

----------


## anSi

Mamy, mamy, co ja z Wami mam. Chwilowo ze wstydu pod ziemie się zapadłam  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*EdytoM* - znowu przekręciłaś licznik, szczęście Ci już na pewno pisane. *2800 w Skarpecie*, ale ...gramy dalej  :sad:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi, Kendra, EDZIA* napisałam Wam w pv ale nie wiem czy doszło, bo nikt nie odpowiada, więc piszę tutaj. We wtorek i w czwartek mnie nie ma, wizyty lekarskie, nie będę mogła Wam pomóc. Dopiero późnym popołudniem będę.

----------


## anSi

priv nie doszedł, ale ...ok  :smile:  w tygodniu to ja trochę do południa i potem dopiero wieczorem, po pracy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Proszę Państwa - 2800 na koncie. Dopełzamy do 3000? Taka piękna, przedświąteczna niedziela.....*

----------


## Edyta M

> *EdytoM* - znowu przekręciłaś licznik, szczęście Ci już na pewno pisane. *2800 w Skarpecie*, ale ...gramy dalej


Zdecydowanie GRAMY !!!!!!! Kochani licytujcie takie piekne ornamenty .... bombki .... kartki .....  :hug: , Dzieci tak sie staraly  :hug: KTO DA WIECEJ .....

----------


## Kendra

jestem na zmianie  :smile:  cieszę się że niedziela taka owocna była!!!

----------


## anSi

Ej, co tu tak ciiiichoooo? Nie czaić się, licytować, bo czasu niewiele  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Jeszcze tylko parę dni zostało. Fajnie by było jakby ktoś coś komuś zechciał sprzed nosa wyrwać.  :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

pewnie się wszyscy czają na czwartek  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

W ubiegłym roku udało się zebrać 3800. Czy w tym roku powtórzymy sukces? Ja w to wierzę i w Państwa dobre serca też. To, co? Działamy????

----------


## anSi

Piękna, *szara serwetka* od Prababki, wyborne, niezrównane w smaku *winko* od Arniki, urocze *ceramiczne świeczniki* - w sam raz do stworzenia niepowtarzalnej, świątecznej atmosfery. Ktoś zainteresowany?

*Wciąż w dobrej cenie gwarantowane marzenia do spełnienia - komuś kilka? Tylko po 10 zł jedno 
*
*Cudne bombki pięknie ustroją świąteczne okna - zainteresowani?*

----------


## Kendra

No właśnie szukałam informacji i le nazbieraliśmy w zeszłym roku  :smile:  anSi czytasz w moich myslach  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

No ani drgnie  :sad:  Popsuło się czy inny jakiś chochlik?

----------


## Prababka

łooooo mateńko  :ohmy: ,ja mocno onieśmielona przebitka tej serweteczki siedzę i dziergam gratisy :big grin:  jeden szary już pokazałam,dorzucam jeszcze dwie jasnoszare  (wzorek ten sam)dziękujęi licytującym ,poszli w ciemno :hug:

----------


## Kendra

może pecha przynoszę bo na moich zmianach zawsze cisza  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Nieeee, żaden pech, to tylko poniedziałkowy leniwy poranek  :smile: 

*Prababko* - Twoje serwetki magiczne po prostu są  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Ansi - to fajni,hojni ludzie tu tworzą magię :big grin:

----------


## RobsonC

A to dobrze. 

Karta numer 4 - 100 zł 
10 marzeń 

 :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Robson dziękujemy ogromnie  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Robsonie - dzięki Tobie dzień zaczął się robić pięknięjszy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Chyba *Kendro* weszłam Ci w Paradę, ale już się wycofuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Ansi - to fajni,hojni ludzie tu tworzą magię


To prawda o tych ludziach, ale wierz mi *Prababko*, że dla mnie wykonanie takiej serwetki to prawdziwa CZARNA magia  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Najważniejsze że mamy co robić  :wink:

----------


## anSi

2990  :smile:

----------


## RobsonC

> Robson dziękujemy ogromnie



Nie ma za co. Przelew w drodze  :smile:  Gorzej jak ktoś mnie przelicytuje  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

2990!!

----------


## kontradmiral86

[QUOTE=Prababka;7019764]
Skoro Prababka dzierga tyle gratisów to za 100zł poproszę :Smile:

----------


## anSi

*RobsonieC* - marzenia na 100 % są Twoje - z karteczką nie wiadomo  :smile:  Może wstrzymaj się z przelewem do czwartkowego wieczoru - wtedy będziesz miał pewność  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> [
> Skoro Prababka dzierga tyle gratisów to za 100zł poproszę


*Haniu*  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

No i licznik nam Hania przekręciła  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

3015 po raz pierwszy. Oj dzieje się, dzieje  :smile:

----------


## RobsonC

> *RobsonieC* - marzenia na 100 % są Twoje - z karteczką nie wiadomo  Może wstrzymaj się z przelewem do czwartkowego wieczoru - wtedy będziesz miał pewność



eeetam. To mi podmienisz na marzenia  :wink:  
R

----------


## anSi

> eeetam. To mi podmienisz na marzenia  
> R


Twoje życzenie - moim rozkazem  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

cudownie się dzieje   :hug:

----------


## anSi

Zmykam do pracy, będę wieczorem - niech się Wam tu pięknie kręci  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Miłego anSi  :smile:  ja jestem do 15  :smile:

----------


## Amtla

Dzień dobry,

licytuję pozycję 28 - czyli kartka nr 7 za 20 zł,
    oraz pozycję 32  - czyli kartka nr 11 za 20 zł.

----------


## Kendra

Dziękujemy i już dopisuję  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

Witam, ależ tu się pięknie działo w ten weekend - :smile: .
Dziękuję dziewczyny - miałyście sporo pracy.
Najważniejsze, że jest szansa na osiągnięcie a może i pobicie ubiegłorocznego wyniku.

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani uczestnicy tej aukcji, przywracacie wiarę w Ludzi!* :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

Oczywiście wielkie dzięki licytującym  :Smile:

----------


## Żelka

O, przy okazji mi kartki zwędzili, hehehe!  :big lol: 
No to czapkę Gandalfa na 70 poproszę, to będzie okrągła suma.  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Komu piękne fanty, komu ?  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

A o "  moje "  fanty ze mna nikt sie nie chce bic ?  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Kendra

Dobrze! Listy do M za 60 haha

----------


## Kendra

ja już zmykam na dziś  :smile:  miłej zmiany :* :smile:

----------


## coulignon

świecznik rumieniec 60 zł. Bo mi ktoś podp...ł.  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Się robi, proszę Pana.  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dobrze! Listy do M za 60 haha


Listy do M 65 poproszę i Tuczonego Bałwana za 65  :smile:  OOOO  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Oooo!  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Obiad zjedzony? Coś ktoś komuś zwędzi?  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

Poprosze bombki:

15- 45zl
16- 30zl
18- 70zl

----------


## EDZIA

> Poprosze bombki:
> 
> 15- 45zl
> 16- 30zl
> 18- 70zl


Witaj *teresko -* dziękuję :hug: 

Na Ciebie kochana zawsze można liczyć :yes:

----------


## tereska77

> Witaj *teresko -* dziękuję
> 
> Na Ciebie kochana zawsze można liczyć


Pozno dotarlam w tym roku, ale nie moglabym przegapic aukcji  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

:bye:

----------


## Żelka

:hug:

----------


## Żelka

> Pozno dotarlam w tym roku, ale nie moglabym przegapic aukcji


*teresko77*,  kochana jesteś, że pamiętasz!!!  :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

> Pozno dotarlam w tym roku, ale nie moglabym przegapic aukcji


Ważne, że zdążyłaś :smile:  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Może jeszcze ktoś, coś............. :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

Spokojnie, spokojnie...
Świeczniki  41 oraz 43 po 75.- PLN każdy 
Świecznik licytowany przez Ansi chyba odpuszczę...  choć jeśli Ansi mi pozwoli...

dobiorę jeszcze 3 "Marzenia ..."  To będzie łącznie 25 marzeń...

...

----------


## anSi

No jestem....już się rozglądam, co kto, komu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Boguslawie*, wszystko Twoje, ale...mój świecznik na peeeewnoo Ci nie pasuje   :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3165*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Może ktoś coś chciałby wziąć i parę grosików za to dać? Ot, zwykły gest od serca... :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

Bombka 12 i 14 - po 50.- PLN
Prababko najmilejsza - w licytacji jest jedna Twoja serweta czy też dwie?
Bo jeśli dwie, to trzeba podzielić numer (może być np. łamane przez... ) lub zmienić opis...

Ansi... Świecznik 42 z pewnością pasuje tylko do Ciebie...

----------


## anSi

Chyba jedna serweta, ale z gratisami  :smile:

----------


## stary

Zostałem delikatnie oskubany  :bash: 
Co by tu p...kupić? Może:
16. Bombka "Teraz jedzie do ciebie" - 4 dychy
50. Marzenia - 4 szt x 10 zł 
 :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

*Stary*, ale jakie miłe to skubanie, prawda?

----------


## stary

> *Stary*, ale jakie miłe to skubanie, prawda?


Bardziej pogilganie niż skubanie  :yes:

----------


## boguslaw

Jakie gratiski ?!!  Za drugą serwetę trzeba dać choć  jednego "symbola"...
Ostatnio dwie serwety trafiły do mnie. Zaiste piękna robota...  Ale niech cieszy oko także innym...

----------


## anSi

Niech no tylko *Prababka* się pojawi - musimy to ustalić  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani -* 3245*

----------


## boguslaw

4. Świecznik: Jarzębiak - 40.- zł PLN
5. Świecznik: Na okrągło cynamon - 60.- PLN

Na dzisiaj tyle anSi... Kolorowych...

----------


## anSi

Jestes niesamowity *boguslawie* - już Cię kocham  :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

Nie będę innym odbierał przyjemności  :yes:  w nowych fantach i przelicytuje sam siebie.
Podwójne przebicie 
poz. 26 kartka nr 5 - 40 zł

----------


## anSi

Wszystko dla Ciebie - proszę więc - oto Twoje podwójne przebicie już zanotowane  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3295*

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Jakie gratiski ?!!  Za drugą serwetę trzeba dać choć  jednego "symbola"...
> Ostatnio dwie serwety trafiły do mnie. Zaiste piękna robota...  Ale niech cieszy oko także innym...


Bogusławie możemy się podzielić. Oczywiście jeśli Prababka się zgodzi :wink: 
Bombkę koronkową robotę za 60zł poproszę :Smile:

----------


## anSi

No to się poserwetkowało  :smile:  *Prababko* ratuj  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Niepokojąca ta cisza  :cool:  Wszyscy śpią, czy się czają po kątach?

----------


## Żelka

Czają się, wyskoczą jutro i znowu namieszają w liczbach.  :yes:  Dobranoc Pracusie.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Nocą jednak miesza się najlepiej  :smile:  Ktoś chętny?

----------


## EDZIA

Szykują się na pewno na 17 tego :smile: 

Jesteście dziewczyny niesamowite. Super. :smile:

----------


## Prababka

To było tak: :big grin:  obydwoje kupowaliście w ciemno serwteczkę,malą,za spore pieniade-dorzucilam więc gratisy-zasluzone :big grin:  wygrywa kontradmirał :big grin:  nic tu więcej nie decyduję,to komplecik. 
Bogusławie mily,jesli chcesz, moge wstawic taką samą rudą lub jasnobeżową za 1 zl polskich,bo siwej nie mam.jesli wolisz siwą to powiedz jasną czy ciemną-zrobię :smile: Chyba,że Pan sobie zyczy duże klosy ciemnoszare-jak poprzednio,tylko w kolorze jak pokazane tu niżej teraz pana ruch.pańskie życzenie moze sie spelnić :yes:  :big grin:  
Ansi,poproszę wstaw beżowa 22cm-1zl
                                   brazowo-ruda 22cm-1zl :big grin:

----------


## Miras12

uprzejmie informuję, że dorzuciłem coś o co naprawdę warto powalczyć  :smile: 
i tanio tego nie puszczę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dobre duszki działają nocą - wielkie dzięki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*UWAGA UWAGA* - *nowe Fanty do wylicytowania* - *dwie 22 -centymetrowe - przecudnej, ręcznej roboty - serwetki od Prababki* - *beżowa* i *brązowo ruda* *oraz* pudełko przepysznych, specjalnych *czekoladek od Mirasowych księżniczek*.

*Kto pierwszy- ten - być może - wygrywa*

----------


## Romana101

:bye: 

Poproszę 3 marzenia.

----------


## Kendra

Hello - jestem  :smile: 
Już dopisuję Romana!!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*A czekoladek nikt nie lubiiiii? 

A serwetki piękne dwie nie mają jeszcze właścicieliiiii??? No jak to, proszę państwa?*

----------


## anSi

*3335  -  już? dopiero?  Nieważne - my przecież gramy dalej, prawda?*

----------


## Kendra

Prawda!  :smile:  No to ja skromnie podpieprzę Finlandii kasetkę  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Nooo, skromnie *kendro*, ale z przytupem  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Segregator-50zł poproszę :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

Proszę Prababko - na chwile jest Twój  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani, przypominam, że wyjątkowe słodkości od Mirasa wciąż do wzięcia. 

Prawdziwe dzieła sztuki, misternej roboty serwetki od Prababki - też czekają na właścicieli*

----------


## moniha

przebijam aniołka na kartce numer 2, za 100zl

----------


## EDZIA

Moniko, 
Cudownie, że zajrzałaś i tak pięknie zalicytowałaś  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Dziękuję

----------


## Kendra

Dopisane i ogromnie dziękujemy!!

----------


## boguslaw

52. Cudownej urody serwetka Prababki beżowa 22cm-         -  50.- PLN
53. Cudownej urody serwetka Prababki brazowo-ruda 22cm -  50.- PLN

Wspaniała Prababka zaproponowała iście salomonowe rozwiązanie... Dzięki...

----------


## Kendra

Dziękujemy Bogusław!!!  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

ja na dzisiaj musze kończyć dyżur! miłego!! :*

----------


## Żelka

Ja Mirka12 Bliźniaczek czekoladki zabieram za 30zł. pewnie mi ktoś wyrwie, bo głosy chodzą, że cudowne smaki tam są, ale warto spróbować.  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Ja Mirka12 Bliźniaczek czekoladki zabieram za 30zł. pewnie mi ktoś wyrwie, bo głosy chodzą, że cudowne smaki tam są, ale warto spróbować.


*Żelko* - potwierdzam czekoladki *Mirasa wyśmienite.* :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Też mogę teraz doglądać licytacji :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Pada śnieg, pada śnieg. Może Święta będą białe?! Bo, że będą piękne, to każdy z uczestników tej aukcji może mieć pewność!  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 

p.s. *Miras12* ile tam czekoladek bo ja się doliczyć nie mogę?  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*Edziu*, za same te buźki uśmiechnięte warto brać. Tylko, że papierki nie wolno wyrzucać.  :wink:  Jak wygram i nikt mi nie zabierze sprzed nosa, to cośik z papierkami będzie trzeba zrobić, by zostały, jakiś decopuage czy cuś...  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poproszę choinkę Oranzetke za 20 zł i kartkę nr 8 za 15 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, Dzieci dziękują z całego serca, my razem z Nimi.  :smile: 

Kochani, zaraz *anSi* wejdzie, nie rozczarujcie nam Kobitki.  :wink:  Jest jeszcze kilka rzeczy które można piękne przelicytować, bo nie mają wysokiej kwoty przy sobie, a jak nie, to marzenia po tylko 10zł można zakupić. Czy na prawdę nic nikt, czy czekacie na finish?  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edytko*, Dzieci dziękują z całego serca, my razem z Nimi. 
> 
> Kochani, zaraz *anSi* wejdzie, nie rozczarujcie nam Kobitki.  Jest jeszcze kilka rzeczy które można piękne przelicytować, bo nie mają wysokiej kwoty przy sobie, a jak nie, to marzenia po tylko 10zł można zakupić. Czy na prawdę nic nikt, czy czekacie na finish?


*Żeluś* wielkie dzięki za dyzur - Ty jesteś jak błyskawica :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*EDZIA*, no co Ty.  :hug: Ja po prostu nowe okulary mam i trenuję.  :big grin:  :wink:

----------


## anSi

No co tam, jak tam? Jak się sprawy mają?

----------


## anSi

Ho, ho, ho 3585 - *wynik piękny, ale...jakby tak jeszcze go podkręcić? Komu winko, komu czekoladki, komu aniołki, serwetki, karteczki,bombeczki. A może małe marzenie do spełnienia. One naprawdę się spełniają, zwłaszcza, gdy hurtem kupowane*

----------


## Edyta M

To ja jedno marzenie poproszę potrzebuje żeby jeszcze dzisiaj zadziałało  :smile:  da się zrobić? 
I choinkę Oranzetke za 25  :smile:  Dziękuję

----------


## anSi

A prosię, dla Ciebie wszystko  :smile:

----------


## anSi

i zaległa cisza. Na liczniku *3600*, ale przydałoby się jeszcze trochę podkręcić, _co nie_?

----------


## anSi

*Im bardziej zaglądam, tym bardziej nikogo nie ma*

----------


## EDZIA

> *Im bardziej zaglądam, tym bardziej nikogo nie ma*


W takim razie *anSi kochana* *5 marzeń* poproszę... może i moje zdrowotne marzenia się spełnią :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu* kochana - zdrowiej koniecznie  :smile:  Proszę więc - oto Twoje marzenia  :smile:  Na zdrowie!

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edziu* kochana - zdrowiej koniecznie  Proszę więc - oto Twoje marzenia  Na zdrowie!


Dziękuję  :hug:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Poproszę 5 marzeń  :Smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> W takim razie *anSi kochana* *5 marzeń* poproszę... może i moje zdrowotne marzenia się spełnią


Ja wlasnie , ze tak powiem w tej wlasnie intencji kupilam to swoje marzenie dzisiaj  :yes:  bo cos mnie jakas choroba bierze .... niby nic takiego ale na zimne wole dmuchac dam znac rano czy pomoglo  :big grin:

----------


## Miras12

czekoladek w pudelku jest 32 sztuki. Pięć różnych smaków, ale nie pytajcie jakich bo będę musiał spróbować  :smile: 
Żaden tam karton, ale ładne drewniane pudełeczko jak na księżniczki przystało. Całości oczywiście dopełniają słodkie księżniczki. 
Za takie słodkości, które nie idą w boczki 30 zł to trochę mało. Ludziska kupujcie bo to rynczna robota specjalnie wykonana dla księżniczek  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Haniu* - marzenia dla Ciebie - niech się spełniają  :smile:  *Edytko -* koniecznie napisz, czy w intencji zdrowia pomogło. To będzie test na działanie  :smile: 

*Miras* pięknie reklamuje - ludziska kupujcie wyjątkowe słodkości o iście królewskim rodowodzie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3700* w świątecznej skarpecie. *Przedostatni dzień licytacji*. Czy licznik dzisiaj przyspieszy? Coś czuję, że tak - wszak dzieciaki z Marymontu *na zimowisko zbierają*. A zima za progiem stoi i lekko już szczypie w uszy  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

melduję się na dyżurze  :smile:  Dziewczyny nam pieknie kręcą licznikiem  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Bzrobocie nam chyba grozi  :sad:  Podejrzany bezruch. Czyżby zima zaatakowła i przymroziła wszystkich?

----------


## Kendra

nie będzie tak źle  :smile:  pozytywne mysli przyciagają pozytywne wydarzenia i dziś na pewno zamkniemy stan konta czwórką  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Podoba mi się Twoja prognoza *kendro*. 

*Kochani - nie ma wyjścia  - kręcimy licznikiem do czwórki? Komu uda się to historyczne dzieło?*

----------


## bpis

I znów mi ktoś coś podebrał... :bash: 

No to i ja:
*-**Świecznik nr 4 (jarzębiak) - 50 zł
                                - Wieniec Z-platana nr 40   - 40 zł*
 :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Chwilowo Twoje  bpis   :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> czekoladek w pudelku jest 32 sztuki. Pięć różnych smaków, ale nie pytajcie jakich bo będę musiał spróbować 
> Żaden tam karton, ale ładne drewniane pudełeczko jak na księżniczki przystało. Całości oczywiście dopełniają słodkie księżniczki. 
> *Za takie słodkości, które nie idą w boczki 30 zł to trochę mało*. Ludziska kupujcie bo to rynczna robota specjalnie wykonana dla księżniczek


Sorry Miras12, budżet mam ograniczony.  :roll eyes:  Mogę dać 50zł i to już moja góra! 

*50zł za czekoladki i bardzo proszę mnie przelicytować!*  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Żelko - słodkości Twoje  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Żelko podniesione  :smile:  dziękujemy :*

----------


## Żelka

To ja Wam dziękuję Aniołki kochane.  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

no to jesteśmy coraz bliżej czwóreczki  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*Pięknie rozpoczęty poranek - na słodko, marzycielsko i na bogato - 3740 na koncie. Gramy dalej....*

----------


## Kendra

ha ha anSi to mi się skojarzyło od razu po Twoim poście  :rotfl:

----------


## anSi

Wszystkie chwyty dozwolone, byleby licznik w miejscu nie stał  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Mrozik szczypie, słonko świeci, dorzuć grosik do zimowiska dzieci... :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Bum parararara Bum parararara
Przyjmujemy Euro i dolara  :big lol:

----------


## RobsonC

Czekoladki za 100 zł  :smile:  Żelka będzie musiała potrząsnąć kiesą żeby je wydrzeć  :wink:  
Robert

----------


## Kendra

Dziękujemy Robson!!

----------


## RobsonC

Kendra - przelew za poprzednią licytacje już puściłem  :wink:  
R

----------


## Żelka

> Czekoladki za 100 zł  Żelka będzie musiała potrząsnąć kiesą żeby je wydrzeć  
> Robert


*RobsonieC,* czekoladki Twoje, niech Ci na zdrowie i rozkosz podniebienia będą, ja już nie podskoczę, niestety.  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

Jeszcze raz dziękujemy! Dzieciaki będą szczęśliwe  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Kończę na dziś dyżur  :smile:  Miłego  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Zaglądamy z Edzia, zaglądamy, ale nic się nie dzieję.

----------


## EDZIA

Zaglądamy, zaglądamy z *Żelką* i ....nic :sad: 

Dziś sprawdziłam działanie marzeń...i muszę powiedzieć, że  działają, dziś przynajmniej zadziałało wspaniale :roll eyes: ,

Może ktoś jeszcze ma ochotę sprawdzić

----------


## RD2011

Edziu  i  Żelko !

Mój  świecznik  podebrał  mi  Bogumił !  A  taaaak mi się  marzył ! :smile: 

NO  więc poproszę  o  5 pięknych marzeń  -  tych bezwarunkowo  się
spełniających  -  dla  dzieci  i dla  mnie !  :smile:   :bye:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edziu  i  Żelko !
> 
> Mój  świecznik  podebrał  mi  Bogumił !  A  taaaak mi się  marzył !
> 
> NO  więc poproszę  o  5 pięknych marzeń  -  tych bezwarunkowo  się
> spełniających  -  dla  dzieci  i dla  mnie !



Już, już     5 marzeń i ze szczerymi życzeniami spełnienia. :hug: 

Będzie Pani zadowolona :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

EDZIU  !

Taaak ! Już  się  zaczyna  ich  spełnianie !!  :smile: 

Rzecz  jasna  i    dla  dzieciaków  i dla  mnie ! :smile:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> EDZIU  !
> 
> Taaak ! Już  się  zaczyna  ich  spełnianie !! 
> 
> Rzecz  jasna  i    dla  dzieciaków  i dla  mnie !


A nie mówiłam :wiggle:  :hug: ....

 ....bardzo się cieszę, że się spełniają.... i oby tak dalej się spełniały  :roll eyes:

----------


## Żelka

*Nioo, i co komuś zwędzić sprzed nosa?* Mi dziś czekoladki wyrwali. Na radość *Mirasa12*, Dzieci, no i moja też, bo najważniejsze, że dla Dzieci więcej.  :hug:

----------


## RD2011

Przelew  wykonany !

Życzę  by  dziś  licznik   pokręcił  się  wysoko i przekręcił

4000 zł ,  - super  by się zadziało !  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

:hug:

----------


## amalfi

Nie zabiorę moniss komódki, bo mi projekt łazienki zrobiła.  :wink:  A widzę, że poluje na komplecik. 

W takim razie, wolę teraz, aby mi jutro nie umknęło, poproszę 10 marzeń dzieciaków po 10 zł każde.  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*amalfiiiii*  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*3940- kto przekręci na 4000?*  :wiggle:

----------


## amalfi

Więcej nie mogę, bo jeszcze bezdomniaki w kolejce, ale trzymam kciuki aby się przekręciło. Coś mi mówi, że się uda.  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*amalfi*, Kochana dzięki, że pamiętałaś o tej aukcji!!! :yes:

----------


## anSi

Jestem, jestem....i baardzo się cieszę......ależ tu się działo  :smile:

----------


## EZS

Prababko, korzystając z mojego zapracowania zabrałaś segregator!!! 
Podbijam na 60

----------


## anSi

EZS - jest  chwilowo Twój  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - tylko 50 złotóweczek brakuje do magicznej czwórki z przodu. Kto będzie tym szczęśliwcem, który licznik przekręci?*

----------


## Żelka

*anSi*, Kochana ja znikam, muszę się na jutro psychicznie przygotować.  :ohmy:  Dodaj proszę 10 zł do mojej 11. czapki Gandalfa, to o tyle będzie bliżej.  :wink:

----------


## anSi

*Żelko* kochana  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

A o "moje" fanty nikt się ze mną nie bije  :wink: , dzieciaki potrzebują pieniążki na wyjazd.... im więcej tym lepiej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

To jest cisza przed... bitwą o fanty, Edytko  :smile:  Tak myślę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3960*

----------


## anSi

Zagląda tu ktoś? A może chce coś kupić?

----------


## anSi

*Nocka bezowocna zapowiada się. Chyba na jutro wszyscy siły mobilizują. Czasu już bardzo niewiele, aby jakiś upatrzony fant przygarnąć lub po prostu marzeń kilka zakupić, co to gwarancję spełnienia posiadają.*

----------


## anSi

Sama w taką noc....  :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze choinke Trawa bylam za 100 zl.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*EdytoM*- Ty już wiesz, że Cię kocham?

----------


## anSi

*4000*

----------


## Edyta M

> *EdytoM*- Ty już wiesz, że Cię kocham?


Ja Ciebie tez  :smile: 
A marzenie które zakupiłam wczoraj zadziałało, polecam wszystkim. 
 :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Chcialam jeszcze napisac , ze wszystkie dotychczasowe Aukcje prowadzone byly wzorowo i prowadzacy byli swietni , ale ta jubileuszowa po prostu jest WZORCOWA , Kochane Dziewczyny Prowadzace jestescie ZARABISTE  ( pisze to teraz bo w czwartek w ferworze walki moge nie zdazyc  )*

----------


## eniu

Czy jakiś oszołom nie mający za dużo czasu, jest w stanie cÓś wybrać? Co zostało? :cool:

----------


## anSi

Wszystko można brać, bo to licytacja  :smile:  Wystarczy przelicytować kogo się chce  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ostatni dzień jubileuszowej, dziesiątej  już licytacji na rzecz podopiecznych ogniska Marymont. Każdy z nas może się w niej zapisać piękną kartą, dorzucając grosik albo dwa. Niech się tu więc dużo dzisiaj dzieje, a licznik rozgrzewa do czerwoności  :smile:  Zapraszamy

----------


## Kendra

Jestem  :smile:  Widzisz anSi!! 4000Zł! a nie mówiłam?? Zobaczysz CO SIĘ BĘDZIE DZIAŁO DZIŚ!!

Niech się dzieje magia Świąt !!

Dzyń dzyń dzyń  :cool: 

Edytko dziękuję :*

----------


## eniu

Panie Andrzeju. Fajny film o Mikołaju! Doskonała robota...

Przyznam, że trochę zabiegany, złapałem lekki luzik po obejrzeniu. Odwołałem kilka spotkań i oddycham atmosferą Świąt.

Dziękuję! :smile: 

15 marzeń o zimowisku na koncie...No i pozdrowionka dla wszystkich!

----------


## Kendra

Dziękujemy eniu  :hug:  już dopisuję !  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> 
> 15 marzeń o zimowisku na koncie...No i pozdrowionka dla wszystkich!


Nooo, takie hurtowe zamówienie marzeń gwarantuje stuprocentowe ich spełnienie  :smile:  Super!!

----------


## Prababka

poproszę segregator-70zł  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Już dopisuję Ci Prababko  :smile:  Dziękujemy!

----------


## anSi

*4160*  - jak pięknie zaczyna się dzień  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> poproszę segregator-70zł


Oj, ciekawe, co na to *EZS*? Zapowiada się na zaciętą walkę o ten piękny segregator  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

chyba nie tylko o niego  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Taką mam nadzieję* Kendro*, ale o segregator toczy się już realna walka  :smile:

----------


## TAR

ja wezme 5 marzen, potrzebuje ich jak nie wiem co  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Tarciu - dla Ciebie specjalne pięć  :smile:

----------


## finlandia

Ja poproszę o świecznik nr 6 - na okrągło cynamon za 70zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

A prosię bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

:stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  dzieje się  :big lol:

----------


## anSi

*Oj dzieje się, dzieje - wszystko w ruchu. I o to chodzi, proszę państwa, o to chodzi - aby się chciało, aby się mogło, aby się kręciło i grosików przybywało*

----------


## Redakcja

Ostatni dzień  :smile:  

Trzymamy kciuki

----------


## Kendra

:popcorn:  
Komu Komu? 
Bombki, kartki, świeczniki, choinki ręcznie robione ?
Wszystko cenne, unikatowe!! Ręcznie robione  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Sypnijcie jeszcze groszem - baaardzo pięęęknie p_roooszem_  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4220*

----------


## Kendra

może cos podkręcimy na Anioł Pański ?  :big grin: 
 :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:

----------


## anSi

Uuuuuuu, im bardziej podglądam, tym bardziej puuustkę widzę......Gdzieście są dobrzy ludzie?

----------


## Kendra

wszyscy tu wpadną wieczorem wyrywać sobie fanty !  :smile:  zobaczysz! wczoraj wykrakałam czwórkę, dziś też wykrakam  :big grin:  
haha - czarne koty są u Ciebie na szczęście, mamy kocioł  :stir the pot: , przewidujemy przyszłość - czy jesteśmy wróżkami ?  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Kracz, *kendro*, kracz....bo skuteczne to Twoje krakanie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ostatnie godziny licytacji na rzecz podopiecznych ogniska Marymont. Dzieciaki marzą o zimowisku - my możemy im w realizacji tego marzenia pomóc, licytując przepiękne, własnoręcznie przez dzieci wykonane prace. Zapraszamy*

----------


## Yeti

6. Kaseta --> 105
9. Komódka mała --> 65

----------


## Kendra

Yeti dziękujemy bardzo  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

ja zmykam  :smile:  wpadnę wieczorem! Miłego !

----------


## Żelka

Pięknie żeście nakręcili! Rekord zeszłoroczny obalony, nonono...  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4230* - ktoś  mocniej podkręci?

----------


## Edyta M

Sprawdzam czy ktoś mi nie zabombil moich cudeniek  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Jak dotąd -  Twoje, *EdytoM*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ostatnie, naprawdę ostatnie godziny jubileuszowej, dziesiątej, licytacji. Czas intensyfikować działania, jeśi marzy się nam któryś z pięknych fantów lub...magiczne marzenie z gwarancją spełnienia za jedyne 10 zł jedno*

----------


## tereska77

Bombka nr 16 za 50zl  :smile:

----------


## anSi

O! - dziękujemy teresko77  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Nio, jeszcze troszkę...*

----------


## Żelka

No dobra, czapka Gandalfa na 90zł i mamy 4250zł  :big grin:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Fant nr 54 za 130zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Fant nr 54 za 130zł poproszę


Sprytnie, sprytnie  :wink: 
Po co pisać, że o czekoladki tutaj się rozchodzi  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*Super Haniu,* aż mój komputer zgłupiał. Ręcznie robione, dobrej jakości, *Miras12* podskoczy z radości!  Dzięki Haniu, dzięki bardzo!  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Czy *Redakcja* musiała ten filmik na pierwszej stronie ustawić, bo się przez to wolniej strona otwiera, co na sam finish nie jest najlepszym pomysłem.  :roll eyes: 
Nie wiem jak *anSi*, czy Tobie też tak wolno strona się otwiera, bo to pewnie i już tradycyjnie, Ty na finishu będziesz doliczać, a my poczekamy, żeby nie namieszać.

----------


## TAR

Bombka Zaspana nr 19  - 35 zł.

----------


## Żelka

*TAR-cia* Kochana nasza Ty!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No proszę proszę - jestem w gotowości  :smile:  Licznik się kręci  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nooo, coś wolno się kręci  :smile:  Wszyscy w okopach?

----------


## Edyta M

Oranzetke za 50 zł poproszę  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Ciekawa jestem, co, kto, komu i za ile podbierze w ostatnich dwóch godzinach licytacji?

----------


## anSi

Edytko  :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

finlandia - odpuszczam Ci poz.5.
kontradmirał86 - odpuszczam Ci  poz.12....
Miałem ochotę podebrać Wam te fanty, ale niech tam...

poproszę jeszcze 5 marzeń (razem będzie 30)

Wszyscy uczestnicy wygrali. Gratuluję i pozdrawiam.
Ściskam serdecznie wspaniałe dobre duszki forum prowadzące licytację!!!

Bogusław

----------


## anSi

boguslawie - jesteś wielki  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko


Ale ze co?  :wink: 
Aaaa to choinkę z Mchu i paproci za 70 zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dobra kobieto - nich Ci Opatrzność wynagrodzi w czym tylko zechcesz  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Dziękujemy Redakcji* za błyskawiczną reakcję, teraz już pierwsza strona ładnie się otwiera.  :yes:  Prosimy  pamiętać aby po aukcji nadać nowym wspierającym tytuł - Forumowicz Wielki Sercem.  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*bogusławie*, dziękujemy z całego serca, że po raz kolejny jesteś z nami!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Żelko* - u mnie się dobrze i szybko otwierało, no ale teraz też jest baaardzo dobrze zwłaszcza, że z okopów dobre duszki wygrzebują się i licznik podkręcają  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Nie zabiorę moniss komódki, bo mi projekt łazienki zrobiła.  A widzę, że poluje na komplecik.


Dzięki Ci dobra kobieto  :smile: 
Ale i tak mi je rozkompletowano  :big tongue: 
Trudno, trzeba to zebrać do kupy, więc:
*9. Komódka mała* 70 zł

----------


## anSi

moniss - komódka dla Ciebie - proszę  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dobra kobieto - nich Ci Opatrzność wynagrodzi w czym tylko zechcesz


Teraz w moim życiu muszę dokonać ważnych ( trudnych wyborów) więc może poproszę Opatrzność o wskazówkę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Edytko - cokolwiek wybierzesz - to będzie dobry wybór, bo... Twój  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No *anSi*, aż miło będzie na Święta czekać po tak udanej aukcji! A wszystko, dzięki Tym Ludziom, którym jeszcze się chce, którzy tyle z siebie dawali, niektórzy przez lata, LATA..., a wciaż jeszcze dużo Im tej miłości pozostaje by znowu wracać i znowu pomagać, być podporą dla drugiego Człowieka. 
*Kochani, to, że tutaj jesteście, to najlepsze życzenia świąteczne dla Dzieci, dla nas wszystkich i dla tego Forum*!!!  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## bpis

Odciążę trochę *Edytę M*:
17. Bombka: Bałwansyty - 30 zł

----------


## anSi

bpis - bombka Twoja, jeśli... Edyta pozwoli  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> bpis - bombka Twoja, jeśli... Edyta pozwoli


Zastanawiam się  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Napięcie rośnie...  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ostatnia godzina jubileuszowej licytacji. Wszystko się teraz rozstrzygnie - kto zyska, kto straci, kto się wstrzyma, kto dopłaci...  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*anS*i, fajnie by było pozbierać te wszystkie Twoje wierszyki aukcyjne w jednym miejscu.  :wiggle: 

No, to, jak tak pięknie namawiasz, 100zł za 11. Czapka Gandalfa  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Żelko - jakie tam wierszyki? Plotę, co mi ślina na język przyniesie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4380* - a może być jeszcze więcej, jeśli dopiszą możliwości i chęci  :smile:

----------


## RobsonC

Kontradmirał - sprytne sprytne  :smile:  wysoko postawiona poprzeczka  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Prawda *RobsonieC*? Hania to umie podkręcić atmosferę  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi,* Kochana dopisz proszę, że na 11. czapkę Gandalfa daję 100zł. Nie wpisuję, żeby nie mieszać.  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Już się robi proszę pani  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

[


> Kontradmirał - sprytne sprytne  wysoko postawiona poprzeczka


Czekoladki unikatowe to cena musi być zacna  :wink: 
(Coś dziwnie wklejają się te cytaty)

----------


## anSi

*Ostatnie 29 minut.....*

----------


## Kendra

udało mi się dotrzeć na samą końcówkę! ależ tu się dzieje!!

----------


## kontradmiral86

Co tu tak cicho ???
Kartkę nr 3 za 20 zł poproszę.

----------


## anSi

Haniu - kartka dla Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Cicho - bo wszyscy zaniemówili z wrażenia - na koncie 4400, a do końca ostatnie, gorrrrące 21 minut  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

już patrzę co tu komu podebrać  :smile:  anSi poproszę CIę o aktualizację, mój stary komp nie daje rady  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Wszystko jest pod kontrolą *kendro*, coś dopisać?

----------


## Kendra

bombkę świat bez dziewczynki z zapałkami proszę za 40 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ciiisza, cisza przed decydującym starciem...wszyscy gorączkowo przeliczają zaskórniaki. Co by tu i komu? Co by tu i komu....*

----------


## anSi

kendro - bombka Twoja  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ostanie, naprawdę ostatnie chwile....niezdecydowani - czas na intensyfikację działań.*

----------


## Kendra

ostatnie 10 minut  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Anioła Anety za 40 proszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*kendro*  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Skubana!  :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

Żelko wybacz:*

----------


## Kendra

i 2 marzenia proszę  :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

5. Świecznik: Na okrągło cynamon  - 80.- PLN

oraz... dla równego rachunku - dziewięć  marzeń....

WSPANIAŁEGO ZIMOWISKA DLA DZIECI Z OGNISKA MARYMONT !!!

----------


## anSi

*Ostatnie 5 minut*

----------


## Redakcja

Na prośbę naszej forumowej moderatorki EDZI, która nie ma teraz dostępu do netu, podbijamy o 10 zł prace: 46. 47. 48.

----------


## anSi

boguslawie - moja milosc do Twojej hojności jest niewyrażalna słowami  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

jeszcze ostatnie minuty!!

----------


## Żelka

Świecznik w starym stylu za 50zł poproszę.  :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

zaraz koniec! ktoś coś jeszcze?

----------


## kontradmiral86

czekoladki za 150zł

----------


## anSi

Żelko  :smile:  Haniu  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Haniu rzutem na taśmę :*

----------


## anSi

*4580zł na koncie  Serdecznie dziękuję za możliwość udziału w tej - historycznej już - dzisiątej licytacji na rzecz podopiecznych Ogniska Marymont. Była to dla mnie ogromna przyjemność*

----------


## anSi

Dziewczyny -* kendro, Żelko* - sprawdzcie jeszcze raz - proszę, czy wszystko w rachunkach się zgadza  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

zaraz policzę  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Dziękuję Wam ogromnie za tą aukcję! anSi, Żelko dziękuję za dyżury! Wszystkim którzy włączyli się w tą cudowną akcję - ludziom o wielkich sercach ogromnie dziękuję! Niech Dobro wróci do Was ze stokroć większą siłą !!

----------


## Redakcja

Drodzy Forumowicze, 
jak łatwo teraz napisać: Jak zawsze się udało! Łatwo napisać, a ile serca, ile pracy włożyli w ten imponujący wynik wspaniali Moderatorzy: anSi, Arnika, EDZIA, Kendra, Żelka. Bardzo dziękujemy!!!

Dziękujemy wszystkim Forumowiczom, którzy okazali serce i licytowali. Dziękujemy, że zawsze można na Was liczyć.

Bardzo prosimy o adres - jako prywatna wiadomość do: Redakcja. Jutro wysyłka wspaniałych prac dzieci. Już są te prace (a niektóre mają metr wysokości!) w naszej redakcji - czekają na Wasz adres i wyruszają w drogę kurierem. 

Dziękujemy. To będą dobre Święta  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Piękny wynik! Ja także dziękuję Wam Wszystkim, że po raz kolejny mogłam tutaj z Wami być. Dzieciom i Ich Opiekunom życzę pięknych wakacji i pracowitego roku, co by za rok  znowu można było o cudne fanty powalczyć.!

----------


## Edyta M

Superrrr swietna licytacja  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kendro* - pięknie to ujęłaś - *niech dobro wraca*

----------


## Redakcja

*DANE DO WPŁAT:
*
STP "Stara 4"
00-231 warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont

----------


## anSi

> Superrrr swietna licytacja


*Edytko* - między innymi dzięki Tobie  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

anSi Kochana! wynik się zgadza ale brakuje moich 2 marzeń  :smile:  gdzieś się zaplątały  :smile:  proszę dopisz :*

----------


## anSi

To z powodu mojego roztargnienia, prawda :* Już naprawiam swój błąd  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Po solidnym podliczeniu ogłaszamy, że X jubileuszowa aukcja zakończyła się wynikiem.... 4600 zł

*

----------


## Kendra

hip hip!! HURRRA!!!

----------


## Żelka

Super!  :wave:

----------


## Kendra

Jeszcze raz dziękuję!!

----------


## finlandia

Kurka,
nie zdążyłem. 
A może zostały jeszcze jakieś marzenia? Chciałbym dwa...

----------


## kontradmiral86

Prowadzącym dziękuję za piękne prowadzenie a dzieciom życzę udanego wypoczynku.

----------


## Prababka

robię się fanką prowadzących i niektorych licytujących :big grin: 
Kontradmirał ,boguslaw - dziękuje i poproszę o adresy  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Przelew poszedł.
Licytujący są fanami prowadzących i darczyńców :Smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Kurka,
> nie zdążyłem. 
> A może zostały jeszcze jakieś marzenia? Chciałbym dwa...


Oczywiście dopiszemy! Dodawać można, jeno już nikomu nic odbierać nie możną.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, proszę nie zapomnieć Redakcji podać adres do wysyłki i jak dostaniecie dać nam tutaj znać, że dotarło i, że się podoba!  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## kontradmiral86

anSi to pijemy winko za udany wypoczynek dzieciaczków  :Smile: 
Namiary wyślę na prywatną wiadomość.

----------


## Greengaz

Lepiej się czuję  :roll eyes: 
poz.26. kartka nr 5 - przelew wykonany.

----------


## Edyta M

Edzia ,  kamyk68 poproszę o adresy na priv. wasze wylicytowane gadżety chciałabym wysłać  :smile:  
Dziękuję

----------


## kamyk68

> Edzia ,  kamyk68 poproszę o adresy na priv. wasze wylicytowane gadżety chciałabym wysłać  
> Dziękuję



Przelałem juz mój przedmiot od Ciebie niech zostanie na następną aukcję   Pozdro  :roll eyes:

----------


## anSi

No kochani - po licytacji poszłam do kuchni popierniczyć trochę. Właśnie skończyłam, a tutaj tylu dobrych ludzików pojawiło się. Wszystkim razem i każdemu z osobna dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Przelałem juz mój przedmiot od Ciebie niech zostanie na następną aukcję   Pozdro


Dzieki  :hug: zapraszam w takim razie na drugi rok do wziecia udzialu w Aukcji  :bye:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi*, fotki piernikuf prosimy fkleić.  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edytko* - między innymi dzięki Tobie


 :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Pieniazki przelane na konto Ogniska  :bye:

----------


## kjuta

witam,

przelew poszedł, potwierdzenie komuś wysłać ?

pozdrawiam!

----------


## anSi

*kjuto* - nie trzeba wysyłać potwierdzeń  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> anSi to pijemy winko za udany wypoczynek dzieciaczków 
> Namiary wyślę na prywatną wiadomość.


*Haniu,* już się na tę okoliczność cieszę  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Pieniądze przelane.
Dzięki wszystkim!
Dobrej zabawy dzieciom!
 :bye:

----------


## Kendra

Mój przelew też poszedł  :smile:  bpis przepraszam za podkradzenie Ci bombki  :big grin:

----------


## Prababka

anSi - pozwoliłam sobie na priw,zerkniesz????

----------


## bpis

> bpis przepraszam za podkradzenie Ci bombki


A, nie szkodzi, _pszepani_ :smile: . Choć przyznam, że się z lekka zagapiłam :smile: 
Ale sama też nie jestem bez winy - prawda, *Tar*?

----------


## Prababka

Moj przelew poszedł :smile: 
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i wszystkim Dobrych Świąt! :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Czekamy na adresy. Dzisiaj wysyłka!!!

----------


## anSi

> *anSi*, fotki piernikuf prosimy fkleić.


Kiedy jeszcze nie ozdobione. Czekam  z tym do niedzieli na przyjazd mamy i siostrzenicy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Fajnie takie rodzinne ozdabianie będzie.  :wiggle: 

*kjuta* Kochana czy dostałaś mój pv?

----------


## bpis

> Moj przelew poszedł
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i wszystkim Dobrych Świąt!


*Prababko*, muszę Ci się przyznać, że niejako za Twą przyczyną przeżyłam chwile grozy...
Mianowicie Twe szydełkowe bombki-cudeńka doczekały się zaszczytu nakrochmalenia.
 I...w środku nocy obudziły mnie strrraszne trzaski. Myślę sobie: ściany pękają..., sufit się wali..., tynk odpada!!!  Po poderwaniu się z łóżka i posprawdzaniu wszystkiego stwierdziłam, że widać sen miałam straszny.

Dopiero rano odkryłam, że to trzaskały wysychające bombki, odrywające się od nieszczelnych baloników  :bash:  :big grin: 

*Wszystkim Wesołych Świąt!*

----------


## Prababka

bpis-no dzieja sie jakies nocne cuda :eek: żadna mi tak nie wysychała :big lol: Za chwile grozy-przepraszam :big grin: Mimo wszystko radości z bombek :smile: Wesołych,bpis

----------


## Prababka

Bogusławie-potwierdź,czy adres masz bez zmian?

----------


## TAR

> A, nie szkodzi, _pszepani_. Choć przyznam, że się z lekka zagapiłam
> Ale sama też nie jestem bez winy - prawda, *Tar*?


oj tam jedna bombka czy jarzebiak w te czy we wte :cool:  :big lol:  ja chyba tez cos komus podkradlam :Lol:  zaluje ze nie powalczylam o czapke Gandalfa ale trudno nie mialam mozliwosci.

----------


## Edyta M

Zna ktos adres do EDZI bo chce wyslac jej wyllicytowane gadzety  :roll eyes:  ... prosze podac ..... 
dziekuje

----------


## Edyta M

Juz nie moge sie doczekac kiedy dostane przesylke z Ozdobami .... sa takie sliczne na fotkach , a co dopiero w rzeczywistosci  :hug: 

Milego dnia pa pa  :bye:

----------


## boguslaw

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!
Dużo radości, samych pozytywnych emocji w Nowym Roku!

Ściskam wszystkich
Bogusław

----------


## Żelka

*TAR'cia Kochana*, ciesz się razem ze mną, że ja też będę mieć na Święta coś ładnego z sercem zrobionego. W następnym roku Tobie się uda!  :hug: 

*Edytko* a nie masz wiadomości na pv, od Edzi?

----------


## TAR

> *TAR'cia Kochana*, ciesz się razem ze mną, że ja też będę mieć na Święta coś ładnego z sercem zrobionego. W następnym roku Tobie się uda! 
> 
> *Edytko* a nie masz wiadomości na pv, od Edzi?


ciesze sie ciesze, choc kto jak nie Ty tez cudenka potrafisz zrobic  :big grin: .  choc u mnie choinki w tym roku nie bedzie, dwa lata temu wylicytowalam  eko choinke tylko jest gdzies zapakowana z ozdobami w kartonie a ten  stoi wsrod mnostwa innych kartonow w magazynie czekajac na nowy domek :wiggle:  za to wianuszek i bombka do mnie przyleca no i oczywiscie marzenia te juz trzy mam na cos zaplanowane  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> [B]
> 
> *Edytko* a nie masz wiadomości na pv, od Edzi?


No nie  :sad:  a ja muszę Mamę poprosić żeby mi ogarnęła temat wysyłki w Polsce

----------


## EDZIA

Edytko, już poszedł priv. 

Pisałam rano i wydawało mi się, że wysłałam... ale wygląda na to, że nie  ::-(:

----------


## Miras12

Od rana nie mogę się pozbierać. Wszystko mnie pozabierali i to w ostatnich minutach. Edzia zrobiłaś to w pięknym stylu, ale żeby 4 minuty przed końcem  :smile:  i to przez pośrednika. No cóż mogłem siedzieć i czuwać. Niestety siła wyższa nie pozwoliła. Piękna aukcja, pięknie poprowadzona. Pełen szacunek dla organizatorów, prowadzących i biorących udział. 
Jako, że zwinęli mi wszystko, a zaskórniaki już przygotowałem kupuje sobie 10 marzeń. Przelew za marzenia niedoszłych prezentów wykonany. Proszę do całkowitej sumy doliczyć mój skromny wkład. Ciężko na niego pracowałem, ale wiem, że warto.
kontradmirał86 wszystko wykonane. Słodki pakunek w drodze.

----------


## Żelka

*Miras12*, dopisujemy i niech się spełnia! Pozdrowienia dla Rodzinki i całej piątce dziękujemy za udział!  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

I tym pięknym sposobem mamy już *4720zł.* Ktoś jeszcze chce marzenia?!  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Uff, wysłane  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko, już poszedł priv. 
> 
> Pisałam rano i wydawało mi się, że wysłałam... ale wygląda na to, że nie


Dostalam dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Miras 12 bardzo dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## Arnika

Już po aukcji???????
Chyba tak...
Poproszę na priv adres do kogo mam wino wysłać  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

*Miras - no baaaaardzo mi przykro.

Na pocieszenie mogę Ci dodać, że kupowane  tutaj marzenia  się spełniają....moje 2 się spełniły, więc Twoje na 100% też się spełnią..

To była wspaniała licytacja, wspaniali prowadzący, jak zwykle niezawodni licytujący...imponujący wynik jak na licytację jubilatkę przystało. 
Wielkie, wielkie dzięki
Oby wszystkie wylicytowane tu marzenia się spełniły!!!!!!!!

Dzieciakom życzę niezapomnianych wrażeń w czasie ferii.*

----------


## EZS

Prababka podebrała mi segregator!
Nie mogłam wczoraj pilnować, nawet dziś wpadłam tylko na aukcje i uciekam.

Mam nadzieję, że marzenia można kupić nadal, jakby co biorę 6, za 60 zł   :wink: 
 Zaraz wyślę przelew...

----------


## Żelka

*Ewuś,* pewnie, że marzenia można jeszcze kupić. Zaraz dopiszę, dziękujemy bardzo.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Jessuuu, nawet sobie nie wyobrażacie, jak się cieszę, że marzenia się tak dobrze sprzedają. Prawda, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę?  :smile:  Potrzebuję dzisiaj pozytywnych głasków, więc się dopraszam. Zły dzień za mną  :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Gratuluję wszystkim uczestnikom tej szlachetnej Aukcji. Nie mogłem w niej brać czynnego udziału, pozwoliłem sobie jednak zasilić konto skromną wpłatą 50,-.
 Redakcji i uczestnikom Aukcji życzę pogodnych pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia. Pozdrawiam świątecznie.

----------


## Edyta M

> Jessuuu, nawet sobie nie wyobrażacie, jak się cieszę, że marzenia się tak dobrze sprzedają. Prawda, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę?  Potrzebuję dzisiaj pozytywnych głasków, więc się dopraszam. Zły dzień za mną


*anSi* sciskam przesylam pozytywna energie , a  jesli to pomoze to oddaje Tobie jedno moje marzenie mozesz wykorzystac  :hug: 
Buziaki  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Edytko*  kochana - baardzo dziękuję - marzenie przygarniam -niech się spełni  :smile: 
*Andrzeju Wilhelmi* - w imieniu dzieciaków serdecznie dziękujemy.
Serdeczne podziękowania także dla *Chefa Paula*, który również dorzucił grosik do Skarpety.

*Cuda się dzieją, serca topnieją - a to wszystko - by udało się dzieciakom zimowisko*

----------


## EDZIA

> Jessuuu, nawet sobie nie wyobrażacie, jak się cieszę, że marzenia się tak dobrze sprzedają. Prawda, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę?  Potrzebuję dzisiaj pozytywnych głasków, więc się dopraszam. Zły dzień za mną


*AnSi* moc pozytywnych głasków przesyłam +  marzenie i .....niech moc będzie z Tobą  dziewczyno.... złe dni niech już na zawsze zostaną za Tobą a przed Tobą niech będą same dobre i słoneczne.

----------


## moniss

> Juz nie moge sie doczekac kiedy dostane przesylke z Ozdobami .... sa takie sliczne na fotkach , a co dopiero w rzeczywistosci 
> 
> Milego dnia pa pa


Ozdoby zapewne będą równie śliczne w rzeczywistości, jak na fotkach. 
Komódki, które dziś do mnie dotarły takie właśnie są - śliczniuchy  :smile: 
Z samego rana wpada kurier z paczką. Uśmiech na twarzy, za plecami słońce i mówi, że miał być w poniedziałek, ale jest dzisiaj  :big grin: 
Co za dzień!!!

Tak więc dziękuję:
- za śliczne komódki,
- za wybór błyskawicznej (bo szybko ta za mało powiedziane) firmy kurierskiej
- za wspaniałą licytację
- i za genialnych prowadzących ową licytację

Słonecznych Świąt!!!

----------


## Żelka

*anSi* kochana, komu jak nie Tobie, marzenia powinny się spełniać. Przytulam Świątecznie.  :hug: 

Nasz przelew poszedł dopiero dziś.

----------


## amalfi

Przelew poszedł, pozdrowienia dla prowadzących aukcję, uczestników i dzieciaków. No i dla Redakcji oczywiście.  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że zasponsorowane przeze mnie marzenia się spełnią.  :roll eyes:

----------


## anSi

*amalfi* - spełnią się - po wielokroć, a nawet ....w nieoczekiwany sposób  :smile:  Zobaczysz!  :smile:

----------


## RobsonC

Hej 

Czy mogę gdzieś potwierdzić, że mój przelew dotarł gdzie trzeba? 

Pozdrawiam 
Robson

----------


## Edyta M

> Hej 
> 
> Czy mogę gdzieś potwierdzić, że mój przelew dotarł gdzie trzeba? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Robson


RobsonC nie trzeba potwierdzać  :smile:  my tutaj sobie ufamy  :wink:

----------


## RobsonC

> RobsonC nie trzeba potwierdzać  my tutaj sobie ufamy


Edyta - ja bardziej dla kontroli banku niż siebie  :Smile:  Lubię mieć świadomość że przelew doszedł gdzie trzeba  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam 
Robson

----------


## Edyta M

Doszedł nie martw się  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Ogromnie dziekuję wszystkim tym, którzy jeszcze marzenia dokupują  :hug:  Niech wszystkie się Wam spełnią  :smile:  anSi - pomysł rewelacyjny :*

----------


## finlandia

Prześliczna karteczka dotarła..  
to nie jest zwykła pocztówka - to istne dzieło sztuki!
Marzenia jeszcze nie zostały odkryte.. pomyślę o nich w czasie świąt..

----------


## TAR

dostalam bombke i wieniec
to nie jest bombka to bomba a wieniec jest imponujacy, imponująco piekny. przechowam go do nastepnych swiat i powiesze na drzwiach nowego domku :wiggle: 
naprawde szacun dla wykonawcow dziel  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, to Forum jest Forum Cudów! A jest tak, Bo Wy takim go czynicie! Każdy z Was! Bo Wam się wciąż na nowo chce pomagać, bo mimo braku czasu, czas znajdujecie, bo mimo wydatków budowlanych i nie tylko, odkładacie część by dzielić się z innymi, bo jak nie ma już co licytować, dokładacie marzenia i o nich walczycie... 
No i jakby tego mało było..., licytowane przedmioty wysyłacie w prezencie innym. 
Tak było na poprzedniej aukcji, tak jest teraz!
Właśnie przed chwilą dostałam przepiękne pudełko czekoladek, które nie wylicytowałam... Haniu,* kontradmirał86,* z całego serca Ci dziękuję. Nic innego nie umiem napisać, bo wzruszona jestem bardzo. 
A w środku zdjęcie przepięknych Dziewczynek Mirka12 i liścik od Mirka, bardzo wzruszający. 
Dziękuję Haniu, dziękuję Mirku, dziękuję Wam Wszystkim, za to, że pozwalacie mi być częścią czegoś tak pięknego......  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Coś pięknego!!!  :hug:

----------


## bpis

Ja też dostałam właśnie wylicytowane przedmioty.
 Bombka (a raczej bomba), wieniec i świecznik są piękne! Ich twórcom należy się wielki podziw! :yes: 
Dziękuję serdecznie! :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

OZDOBY PRZECUDNEJ URODY !!!!!! i wielkosci  :big grin:  wszystko piekne , cudne , sliczne ...... DZIEKUJE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Droga Redakcjo na przyszly rok poprosze o podanie wymiarow ozdob ( wiecej detali  :yes:  ) bo tak teraz sobie mysle , ze za taka precyzje wykonania i za ich wielkosc  to powinny byc wylicytowane za zdecydowanie wieksze pieniazki  :sad: ...... 

Bardzo dziekuje za tak szybka przesylke , wszystkim zycze Zdrowych i Radosnych Swiat oraz Szczesliwego Nowego Roku 2016 , ciesze sie , ze znow moglam tutaj byc  :hug:

----------


## anSi

> Ogromnie dziekuję wszystkim tym, którzy jeszcze marzenia dokupują  Niech wszystkie się Wam spełnią  anSi - pomysł rewelacyjny :*


Sama jestem zaskoczona, jak bardzo marzenia w cenie. To dobry znak, to bardzo dobry znak - przenigdy nie należy rezygnować z marzeń, a losowi trzeba pomagać  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Dokładnie tak anSi  :smile:  !

----------


## Yeti

Melduję o otrzymaniu wylicytowanej kasety. Dotarła w błyskawicznym tempie - już w sobotę.
Jest wspaniała (!) i wkrótce trafi pod choinkę.
Przepraszam , że dopiero teraz zamieszczam tą informację, ale niestety czas aukcji pokrył się z fatalnym okresem dla mnie i mojej rodziny.
Moniss może się cieszyć z obydwóch "komódek - śliczniuchów" tylko dlatego, że nie mogłem poświęcić licytacji więcej uwagi  :wink: .

Wszystkim tutaj życzę radosnych i rodzinnych Świąt, a dzieciakom dodatkowo - udanych ferii.

----------


## Kendra

Ozdoby przepiękne! Tak jak bpis napisała - bomba jest ogromna! niestety pomimo solidnego zabezpieczenia, Anioł nie dotarł w całości   :sad:  ale podejmę działania reanimacyjne, jest przepiękny!

----------


## Miras12

[QUOTE=Żelko nasza kochana i co mam Ci napisać skoro nasze księżniczki dostały cudowny prezent 11.Choinka: Czapka Gandalfa. Ciekawe kto go wygrał i jakim sposobem trafił do nas, dziękujemy  :smile:  Masz 100% racji w tym wszystkim co napisałaś. Cieszę się że jestem częścią tej zwariowanej pozytywnie zakręconej rodzinki. Żelko tak ładnie wszystko opisałaś, że wypadałoby wszystko skopiować i tylko zmienić nick, oczywiście na Twój  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

A co ja mam teraz zrobić????Dostałam piękną bombę Tereski (chyba?)pt. TERAZ JEDZIE DO CIEBIE :big grin: Teresko?Podasz adres?Moge wysłać juz po Świetach?Może moja szyszkowa pojechala do Ciebie?

----------


## Redakcja

No i stało się... Przepraszamy za pomyłkę

----------


## Prababka

AJ TAM,AJ TAM





Aj tam,zaraz się stało :big grin:  ja mogę zostawić jak jest :big grin:  Wszystko zależy od Tereski :wink:  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*Mirku12,* cieszę się, że choinka się podoba. Pozdrowienia dla całej Waszej Rodzinki! :yes:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Moje fanty też już dotarły w całości -winko również.
Kartki i bombka cudne :Smile:

----------


## Arnika

Kontradmirał... To zdrówka i Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

A światłość już niedaleko:
w Grudniu się narodzi Dziecko,
co jednym wzniesieniem dłoni
świat ku światłości nakłoni.
Spójrzcie, jak pierzchają cienie!
Płynie Boże Narodzenie!"
K.I. Gałczyński

Wesołych Świąt!  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Wesołych Świąt!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## tereska77

> AJ TAM,AJ TAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aj tam,zaraz się stało ja mogę zostawić jak jest Wszystko zależy od Tereski


Prace dzieci sa piekne wszystkie bez wyjatku, wiec jesli pomylka polegala tylko na zamianie bombek, to nie ma problemu, moze zostac tak jak jest  :smile: 
Ja jeszcze nie widzialam co dostalam  :wink: , wiem, ze przesylka dotarla do rodzicow, ale dopiero jutro bede miala okazje ja otworzyc. Nie moge sie doczekac!



WESOLYCH SWIAT KOCHANI!!!

----------


## anSi

A ja dziękuję za piękną kartkę i fantastyczny świecznik, któremu wydaje się,  że jest ...durszlakiem. To małe arcydzieła, które umilą świąteczny czas. Dziękuję  :smile: 

Dobrych Świąt  :smile:  WSZYSTKIM  :smile:

----------


## RobsonC

Kartka doszła  :smile: 
dziękuję  :smile: 
robert

----------


## Żelka

A gdzie RobsonowiC nowy, zasłużony tytuł?  :wiggle: 
*Szanowna Redakcja* coś ostatnio zakochana chodzi czy cuś?!  :wiggle:  Zapomniała Redakcja o tytuły dla Walczących o dobro Dzieci. Prosimy, każdemu Forumowiczowi walczącemu w tej aukcji, jeśli już nie ma przydzielony, o przydzielenie tytuły,* Forumowicz Wielki Sercem.*  :yes: 
*Bardzo prosimy*, bo nie może być, że jedni maja a inny nie mają.  :wiggle:

----------


## RobsonC

> A gdzie RobsonowiC nowy, zasłużony tytuł? 
> *Szanowna Redakcja* coś ostatnio zakochana chodzi czy cuś?!  Zapomniała Redakcja o tytuły dla Walczących o dobro Dzieci. Prosimy, każdemu Forumowiczowi walczącemu w tej aukcji, jeśli już nie ma przydzielony, o przydzielenie tytuły,* Forumowicz Wielki Sercem.* 
> *Bardzo prosimy*, bo nie może być, że jedni maja a inny nie mają.


Zelka dziękuje  :smile:  ale wiesz, ze nie oto chodziło w aukcji  :smile:  w następnych tez chętnie wezmę udział  :smile:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Żelka

No, o serce, serce chodziło, a jak!!!  :wink:   :wink:  :wink:

----------


## anSi

> Zelka dziękuje  ale wiesz, ze nie oto chodziło w aukcji  w następnych tez chętnie wezmę udział  
> pozdrawiam


Prawda, święta prawda, Robsonie  :smile:  

Mam nadzieję, że wszystkie prezenty już dotarły, że wszystkim pozostały najmilsze wspomnienia...

Do zobaczenia na kolejnej aukcji marymonnckiej za rok  :smile:  

Do siego roku 2016  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Oczywiście tytuł Forumowicz wielki sercem się należy każdemu, kto wziął udział w licytacji.

----------


## Żelka

*Dziękujemy Redakcji* za czujność!  :hug: 

*anSi prezenty nie tylko dotarły ale i wrażenie zrobiły!!!

*Mój świecznik w zupełnie starym stylu, jest CUDOWNY! Będę go miała  przez cały rok jako piękną ozdobę w stylu retro.  :wiggle: 



*Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję Dzieciom i Wam wszystkim za piękne chwilę! Cudownego Nowego Roku Wszystkim!!!*

----------


## Greengaz

Kartka dotarła. 
Zapakowana w kopertę spokojnie poczeka do wykorzystania swojej roli w przyszłym roku  :smile: .

Noworoczne pozdrowienia dla WSZYSTKICH.

----------


## anSi

*Serdecznie dziękuję, Prababko* * Niech dobro do Ciebie wraca, dobra kobieto*

----------

